# Ward-Kovalev 2-June 17th (Weigh-In Added)



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/669113c4-b8ae-3aa4-882d-eec73e564b95/ss_kovalev

*Sergey Kovalev has revealed he has signed an agreement for a rematch with WBA Super, IBF and WBO world light-heavyweight champion Andre Ward. Russia's Kovalev (30-1-1-KO26) handed over the three titles in Las Vegas back in November after finding himself on the wrong end of a controversial unanimous decision -- despite sending Ward to the canvas in the second round. Now looking for revenge, the 33-year-old said via social media: "A couple of days ago I signed a new memo for a rematch which was sent to me by Roc Nation. Still waiting on 'Son of Judges' to sign it."*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Important question:

In their first fight, clearly (correctly but foolishly, IMO) team Kovalev thought that they were safely ahead in the last few rounds, and so Sergey played it safe and sort of coasted to what he thought would be a UD.

If they had known what the judges had on their cards, do you think Sergey had both the skill, and the gas in the tank, to turn it up and either KO, or convincingly beat Ward? 

- Or would Son of Slickness have still managed to slip away?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Important question:
> 
> In their first fight, clearly (correctly but foolishly, IMO) team Kovalev thought that they were safely ahead in the last few rounds, and so Sergey played it safe and sort of coasted to what he thought would be a UD.
> 
> ...


Difficult to say. I think it's as likely he hurts Ward again in another round than it is he starts to make obvious mistakes and eats stiff counter-jabs that lose him the rounds. Kovalev tends to get sloppy when he goes for a finish.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Important question:
> 
> In their first fight, clearly (correctly but foolishly, IMO) team Kovalev thought that they were safely ahead in the last few rounds, and so Sergey played it safe and sort of coasted to what he thought would be a UD.
> 
> ...


No she didn't, he was out of gas from missing more punches then he's ever missed in his life. He gassed vs Chilemba too. Step your knowledge game up.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward will never give him a rematch. He's like Mayweather in that respect - it's all risk management. He was fortunate on the cards and he ultimately has that W on his record. There is no way he will take that chance again.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

If Ward fights and beats Kovalev again (especially if he does that.)

He has a SRL type record, where he's not had as many fights as some, but there's quality the whole way through his resume.
Obviously not on the same scale as Ray, but the same idea.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Ward will never give him a rematch. He's like Mayweather in that respect - it's all risk management. He was fortunate on the cards and he ultimately has that W on his record. There is no way he will take that chance again.


What? Mayweather matched both Castillo and Maidana immediately. And Ward is a very competitive person, I bet you he agrees to the rematch. If Kovalev is signing a contract it's because the two sides have come to terms.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What? Mayweather matched both Castillo and Maidana immediately. And Ward is a very competitive person, I bet you he agrees to the rematch. If Kovalev is signing a contract it's because the two sides have come to terms.


True on Mayweather, but for me the outcomes were foregone conclusions in those rematches, as they should have been in the first place. I'm still amazed that the first Castillo fight occurred like it did - I can't get my head around it. But, look, Bogo, we all know Mayweather was a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, at least once he had achieved a few belts. Ward was very brave in entering the S6 but he had every advantage - advantages that other fighters didn't have - and I just think following the S6 he is very cagey in whom he fights. All props for taking on Kov, but I just don't think he'll want to risk that L in a rematch.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Like to think kovalev signed because Ward team put it out.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> True on Mayweather, but for me the outcomes were foregone conclusions in those rematches, as they should have been in the first place. I'm still amazed that the first Castillo fight occurred like it did - I can't get my head around it. But, look, Bogo, we all know Mayweather was a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, at least once he had achieved a few belts. Ward was very brave in entering the S6 but he had every advantage - advantages that other fighters didn't have - and I just think following the S6 he is very cagey in whom he fights. All props for taking on Kov, but I just don't think he'll want to risk that L in a rematch.


I can see your points on Floyd and Ward, but I don't think Ward took the risk the first time around thinking it would be easy. If he doesn't fight Kovalev then he retires, but I'm confident he signs for the rematch. He cares about his legacy more than Floyd does and is a more secure human being.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

"Son of Judges" LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Ward will never give him a rematch. He's like Mayweather in that respect - it's all risk management. He was fortunate on the cards and he ultimately has that W on his record. There is no way he will take that chance again.


 What? Mayweather gave immediate rematches to the guys who gave him his closest fights


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Safe bet is Ward, but Kovalev was actually out boxing him in the early rounds. It'll be interesting


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> No she didn't, he was out of gas from missing more punches then he's ever missed in his life. He gassed vs Chilemba too. Step your knowledge game up.


You're still a little child, I see.

Luckily, every other member here realized I was simply asking the question.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What? Mayweather matched both Castillo and Maidana immediately. And Ward is a very competitive person, I bet you he agrees to the rematch. If Kovalev is signing a contract it's because the two sides have come to terms.


I agree. I think Ward is very frustrated both with how "unappreciated" he was for most of his career, (at least in his eyes) and at the fact that so many (most?) fans think he lost to Kovalev. He surely wants a chance to win decisively.

Plus, you know, dat MONEY ......


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> True on Mayweather, but for me the outcomes were foregone conclusions in those rematches, as they should have been in the first place. I'm still amazed that the first Castillo fight occurred like it did - I can't get my head around it. But, look, Bogo, we all know Mayweather was a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, at least once he had achieved a few belts. Ward was very brave in entering the S6 but he had every advantage - advantages that other fighters didn't have - and I just think following the S6 he is very cagey in whom he fights. All props for taking on Kov, but I just don't think he'll want to risk that L in a rematch.


What advantages? The broken hand he whipped Froch with?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What? Mayweather gave immediate rematches to the guys who gave him his closest fights


:franklin


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What advantages? The broken hand he whipped Froch with?


All home fights. You know that.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> What? Mayweather gave immediate rematches to the guys who gave him his closest fights


Look mate, last thing I want to do is get dragged into a Mayweather debate. It's boring af. Anyone who knows anything about boxing will accept he is the best of our generation. But it is a fact that once he achieved a certain status, he knew when to pick an opponent at the right time or pick a hype-job, or even a borderline bum.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Look mate, last thing I want to do is get dragged into a Mayweather debate. It's boring af. Anyone who knows anything about boxing will accept he is the best of our generation. But it is a fact that once he achieved a certain status, he knew when to pick an opponent at the right time or pick a hype-job, or even a borderline bum.


Did Ward cherry pick Kovalev?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Did Ward cherry pick Kovalev?


No, I give him respect for that, but I also think that the fight was so close, he ain't going to want that again. Just my opinion.

Btw, if you insult my good friend Froch again, I'm going to have to track you down in Colorado and administer some summary justice.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> You're still a little child, I see.
> 
> Luckily, every other member here realized I was simply asking the question.


And I answered the question. Don't be mad at me because I have the answers.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> No, I give him respect for that, but I also think that the fight was so close, he ain't going to want that again. Just my opinion.
> 
> Btw, if you insult my good friend Froch again, I'm going to have to track you down in Colorado and administer some summary justice.


I think Ward had Kovalev figured out in the end and his body work wore out Kovalev. I see no reason why a rematch won't happen if the money is right.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Look mate, last thing I want to do is get dragged into a Mayweather debate. It's boring af. Anyone who knows anything about boxing will accept he is the best of our generation. But it is a fact that once he achieved a certain status, he knew when to pick an opponent at the right time or pick a hype-job, or even a borderline bum.


Please just stop, the only person he missed at the right moment when he had the chance was Cotto.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hopefully Ward signs soon, loved the first fight.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Please just stop, the only person he missed at the right moment when he had the chance was Cotto.


The Pacquiao should have happened 5 years earlier


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> The Pacquiao should have happened 5 years earlier


That was on Manny


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

turbotime said:


> That was on Manny


Nonsense, it's on both of them, but if May really wanted it he could have got it made, neither side wanted to budge though. If he had beat Pac straight after Pac whooped Cotto, it would have been a legitimate ATG win


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully this means were close to it being set. Very interesting match up, both guys know a lot more this time round. Ward made amazing adjustments in the mid section if the fight but I think people overlook the adjustments Kovalev then made to overcome them in the later rounds. 

I wondering if Ward will be more careful early doors to try avoid a bad start like last time but that could encourage Kovalev on. 

Regardless of how you scored the first fight this one is still as close to a 50/50 as they come in boxing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That was on Manny


Complete shit.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really glad he put in there the contract was sent to him by Roc Nation, good sign they're trying to get the fight done as well. Fight is still 50/50 to me as I think they're both good enough to learn from each other.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Please just stop, the only person he missed at the right moment when he had the chance was Cotto.


You're a moron though I will happily stop.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Son of Judges. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> The Pacquiao should have happened 5 years earlier


Accept the 14 day cut off then


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Ward made adjustments and would likely fare better in the rematch than in the first bout; he's seen what Kovalev has. That said, as much as I love Andre and as much ambition as Andre has shown fighting the Super Six and Kovalev, I wouldn't be shocked to see him mope around and drag this thing out.

Sucks that we finally had a 168 pound champ willing to fight the best go into semi retirement instead of rising to super stardom.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Ward will never give him a rematch. He's like Mayweather in that respect - it's all risk management. He was fortunate on the cards and he ultimately has that W on his record. There is no way he will take that chance again.


Andre has taken more risk than Floyd did. Ward was very green when he entered the Super Six and faced prime or near prime versions of Kessler, Abraham, and Froch. He's followed that up with a fight against a prime Kovalev.

Floyd fought a lot of names, but not many were prime. Certainly none at welter or above.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Nonsense, it's on both of them, but if May really wanted it he could have got it made, neither side wanted to budge though. If he had beat Pac straight after Pac whooped Cotto, it would have been a legitimate ATG win


So why would Manny outright lie when the contract was ready for him to sign? He obviously didn't want the fight then since he gladly accepted the same testing protocol he wouldn't prior. We all know Arum was the puppet master there.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Kova is getting the fight lost again if he Doesnt work WarD insiDe, or early KO


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck off with the pac vs may bs cunts! I think Kov does enough to win close but clear this time


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I think a rematch will only favour Ward


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That was on Manny












You're telling me the most powerful boxer in that era couldn't get something like that done. He's about to make a fight with fucken McGregor for fucks sake.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're telling me the most powerful boxer in that era couldn't get something like that done. He's about to make a fight with fucken McGregor for fucks sake.


Yeah because Mac ain't scared.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah because Mac ain't scared.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Andre has taken more risk than Floyd did. Ward was very green when he entered the Super Six and faced prime or near prime versions of Kessler, Abraham, and Froch. He's followed that up with a fight against a prime Kovalev.
> 
> Floyd fought a lot of names, but not many were prime. Certainly none at welter or above.


So Ward has a better resume than Floyd then?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So Ward has a better resume than Floyd then?


Floyd's is much deeper and I'm a fan of his early work. I'd rate his resume above Andre's.

It is just that Andre's signature wins came against opponents who were prime or very near so (Kovalev, Kessler, Froch, Abraham) while Floyd's were not (Pac, Mosely, Cotto, Oscar). So I consider him to be less risk adverse than Floyd was.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kieran said:


> True on Mayweather, but for me the outcomes were foregone conclusions in those rematches, as they should have been in the first place. I'm still amazed that the first Castillo fight occurred like it did - I can't get my head around it. But, look, Bogo, we all know Mayweather was a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, at least once he had achieved a few belts. Ward was very brave in entering the S6 but he had every advantage - advantages that other fighters didn't have - and I just think following the S6 he is very cagey in whom he fights. All props for taking on Kov, but I just don't think he'll want to risk that L in a rematch.


But he risked it in a fight he didn't need to take in the first place. Swear yall will find a way to hate no matter if it look like there is no way. You will find a way...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

#prayforward


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Son of Judges running scared.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> If Ward fights and beats Kovalev again (especially if he does that.)
> 
> He has a SRL type record, where he's not had as many fights as some, but there's quality the whole way through his resume.
> Obviously not on the same scale as Ray, but the same idea.


Easy Tiger!

:glenn


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

No Kovalev fans doing avatar bets i bet @Pedrin1787 @thehook13


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No Kovalev fans doing avatar bets i bet @Pedrin1787 @thehook13


Lock it in. Ill put my avvy on the line

E z work


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Andre has taken more risk than Floyd did. Ward was very green when he entered the Super Six and faced prime or near prime versions of Kessler, Abraham, and Froch. He's followed that up with a fight against a prime Kovalev.
> 
> Floyd fought a lot of names, but not many were prime. Certainly none at welter or above.


Floyd fought for the lineal title at 21 years old


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No Kovalev fans doing avatar bets i bet @Pedrin1787 @thehook13












You think I'm a bitch like @MamaSaidKnockYouOut ?

Let's do this, who else betting on son of judges?

Also has he signed it yet? I mean I heard it came from RocNation, what's he waiting for? Why did Krusher sign first?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Deal. Both @thehook13 and @Pedrin1787 gonna be rockin baby hands avatar after Ward punks kovalev again.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev needs to double the fucking jab for the rematch. When he stopped jabbing, it was wards fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah because Mac ain't scared.


I like you mate, but to call someone like Pacquiao scared is just fucken.......autistic, what the fuck is wrong with you, just look at his resume and the timeline of it atsch

Fucking lost all credibility in this thread, turbo.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a good KD but I can't help think that Kov needs to be much more aware of opportunities like that because if Ward had kept his left up,that would have been a textbook counter move.I have a feeling Virgil would have given him shit for that after the fight and I doubt very much there will be many of those opening for Kov to exploit.
Still not convinced this fight is gonna happen TBH.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You think I'm a bitch like @MamaSaidKnockYouOut ?
> 
> Let's do this, who else betting on son of judges?
> 
> Also has he signed it yet? I mean I heard it came from RocNation, what's he waiting for? Why did Krusher sign first?


If Lil D had actually won I'd happily rock his avatar. Jacobs won 8 rounds deal with it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


>


Ok then.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd fought for the lineal title at 21 years old


As I stated above, I'm a big fan of his early work. Floyd had to take risks on the way up. Pretty much every fighter does.

What is lacking from Floyd, IMO, is that marquee prime vs. prime match up once he got to the top. Oscar faced Tito, Ward faced Kovalev, Floyd just doesn't have that among Oscar, Cotto, Mosely, or Pac.

For a poster to compare Andre's risk management to Floyd's seemed out of line to me.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> As I stated above, I'm a big fan of his early work. Floyd had to take risks on the way up. Pretty much every fighter does.
> 
> What is lacking from Floyd, IMO, is that marquee prime vs. prime match up once he got to the top. Oscar faced Tito, Ward faced Kovalev, Floyd just doesn't have that among Oscar, Cotto, Mosely, or Pac.
> 
> For a poster to compare Andre's risk management to Floyd's seemed out of line to me.


Meh. Floyd wanted Oscar and Mosley for a long time and they rightly viewed floyd as high risk low reward. Mosley was the welterweight king and Oscar was a fucking giant in the ring. There is also nothing to suggest cotto was past prime in that fight.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> "Son of Judges" LOL


Genuinely made me laugh that.

Really hope it happens, love both these fighters.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Meh. Floyd wanted Oscar and Mosley for a long time and they rightly viewed floyd as high risk low reward. Mosley was the welterweight king and Oscar was a fucking giant in the ring. There is also nothing to suggest cotto was past prime in that fight.


Other than Cotto's two previous defeats, his defeat immediately after the fight, and lack of notable victories after the fight.

I love Miguel, but Manny and Plaster Boy beat the prime out of him. On top of his other hard fights.

Floyd would have been the favorite whenever they fought, though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Other than Cotto's two previous defeats, his defeat immediately after the fight, and lack of notable victories after the fight.


Besides winning the middleweight title and avenging his previous loss to margarito.



> I love Miguel, but Manny and Plaster Boy beat the prime out of him. On top of his other hard fights.


What was different in Cottos demeanor or fighting style?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That was on Manny


Come on mate . I loved watching Mayweather but you have to know that's bullshit.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> As I stated above, I'm a big fan of his early work. Floyd had to take risks on the way up. Pretty much every fighter does.
> 
> What is lacking from Floyd, IMO, is that marquee prime vs. prime match up once he got to the top. Oscar faced Tito, Ward faced Kovalev, Floyd just doesn't have that among Oscar, Cotto, Mosely, or Pac.
> 
> For a poster to compare Andre's risk management to Floyd's seemed out of line to me.


Your post puts it pretty succinctly. Ward facing Kovalev eclipses most of Mayweather's match ups, once he got to the top level, in terms of willingness to take risks. Andre said from the very start of 2016 he was "trying to paint a masterpiece". A pretentious way of putting it perhaps (and he doesn't come without his own sense of entitlement) but he has to be respected for taking the fight people were demanding at the time they were demanding it.

That's not an indirect dig at Mayweather either. But what it comes down to is resume management, timing, and risk aversion.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

Just want to get it down that I say Ward takes the rematch when he wants it (which may be not as soon as I would like) and then beats Kovalev convincingly in another performance that credits both men.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Your post puts it pretty succinctly. Ward facing Kovalev eclipses most of Mayweather's match ups, once he got to the top level, in terms of willingness to take risks. Andre said from the very start of 2016 he was "trying to paint a masterpiece". A pretentious way of putting it perhaps (and he doesn't come without his own sense of entitlement) but he has to be respected for taking the fight people were demanding at the time they were demanding it.
> 
> That's not an indirect dig at Mayweather either. But what it comes down to is resume management, timing, and risk aversion.


Utter nonsense.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sanchez thinks Ward will win the rematch even though he thought Ward lost the first fight.



> "That's a very difficult fight for both guys, but I think Andre with his brain trust, with the coach that he has, will be able to adapt a little better and will be able to change what he needs to chance and add the things that he needs to add - to beat Kovalev and get the decision, and this time the decision will not be controversial," Sanchez told BaylorIC Worldwide-TV.


http://www.boxingscene.com/abel-sanchez-ward-beat-kovalev-it-controversial--115076

People still somehow blame Mayweather for the fight not happening in 2010. :lol::lol: He could have made the fight if he wanted back then, just had to drop the testing demands that we all currently think is necessary and the opponent who refused to do it requests his own opponents to do now.

Can't make this shit up!! :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Sanchez thinks Ward will win the rematch even though he thought Ward lost the first fight.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/abel-sanchez-ward-beat-kovalev-it-controversial--115076
> 
> ...


Well i think Floyd haters feel that being allowed to take PEDs would even the field against TBE, so its fair


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> People still somehow blame Mayweather for the fight not happening in 2010. :lol::lol: He could have made the fight if he wanted back then, just had to drop the testing demands that we all currently think is necessary and *the opponent who refused to do it requests his own opponents to do now.*
> 
> Can't make this shit up!! :rofl


:lol: case closed


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Important question:
> 
> In their first fight, clearly (correctly but foolishly, IMO) team Kovalev thought that they were safely ahead in the last few rounds, and so Sergey played it safe and sort of coasted to what he thought would be a UD.
> 
> ...


Kovalev was trying hard and failing as that fight went on. Kovalev has no second gear, he is one dimensional and Ward exposed him. I expect a more comfortable decision for Ward this time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Look mate, last thing I want to do is get dragged into a Mayweather debate. It's boring af. Anyone who knows anything about boxing will accept he is the best of our generation. But it is a fact that once he achieved a certain status, he knew when to pick an opponent at the right time or pick a hype-job, or even a borderline bum.


He wasn't the the best of any generation. You're amazed at the first Castillo fight because you don't realize how not-special he actually was. He's lost plenty of rounds against c grade fighters throughout his career.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He wasn't the the best of any generation. You're amazed at the first Castillo fight because you don't realize how not-special he actually was. He's lost plenty of rounds against c grade fighters throughout his career.


The Castillo that Floyd fought puts Lomenchenko in the hospital


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The Castillo that Floyd fought puts Lomenchenko in the hospital


lol Lomachenko at 126 dominates Floyd at every weight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> lol Lomachenko at 126 dominates Floyd at every weight.


Couldnt beat a fat bloated mediocre fighter in Salido. Castillo who holds wins over Corrales and Casamayor beats him till he quits.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Couldnt beat a fat bloated *mediocre fighter in Salido*. Castillo who holds wins over Corrales and Casamayor beats him till he quits.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Couldnt beat a fat bloated mediocre fighter in Salido. Castillo who holds wins over Corrales and Casamayor beats him till he quits.


Welterweight Salido in 2nd fight > same weight Castillo in 25th (or whatever it was) fight.
Lomachenko beat Salido more clearly than Floyd 'beat' Castillo. Sad but true.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Can you imagine if Kovalev had put full extension into that right hand? Ward would still be on the canvas.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Can you imagine if Kovalev had put full extension into that right hand? Ward would still be on the canvas.


Ward was moving into it and Kovalev got good leverage. Kovalev has no way of beating Ward.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Ward was moving into it and Kovalev got good leverage. Kovalev has no way of beating Ward.


Just as you have no way of beating your tiny little cock off.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Just as you have no way of beating your tiny little cock off.


Hehe good one.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Hehe good one.


Thought you'd like it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I like you mate, but to call someone like Pacquiao scared is just fucken.......autistic, what the fuck is wrong with you, just look at his resume and the timeline of it atsch
> 
> Fucking lost all credibility in this thread, turbo.


Resume has nothing to do with it. Manny's team made a business decision to stall the fight at the height of his popularity because those with actual knowledge of the game knew Manny would be outboxed and the fight would be pretty dull.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Most hardcore fans, most casual fans, most of the press and boxing history will be on Pac's side on the Pacquiao/Mayweather saga and the reasons for it not happening earlier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Ward playing games. Ultimate Troll.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Resume has nothing to do with it. Manny's team made a business decision to stall the fight at the height of his popularity because those with actual knowledge of the game knew Manny would be outboxed and the fight would be pretty dull.


That doesn't make any sense Turbo. Manny had nothing to lose, he wasn't undefeated, people liked his fights because he was steamrolling everybody. He was exciting to watch and he was putting on shows at the highest level.

A clear UD loss to Floyd would've been a setback but a minor one. All Pac would have to do is steamroll a couple more guys and everyone and their mom's would be calling for the rematch.

Floyd on the other hand, a loss to Pac could've been devastating. Without his 0 and aura of invisibility his PPV buys go way down, unless he does well in a rematch and they get a trilogy going. Let's not kid ourselves, most causals didn't watch his fights for his boring pot shot action, they wanted to see him lose.
He knew this, his handlers knew this, hence the very careful matchmaking and risk free boxing we saw from Floyd.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: case closed


Yet people ignore that for some reason and continue to act like it was Floyd who avoided the fight then.. Wonder why? :lol: :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Most hardcore fans, most casual fans, most of the press and boxing history will be on Pac's side on the Pacquiao/Mayweather saga and the reasons for it not happening earlier.


Because Floyd is an asshole


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That doesn't make any sense Turbo. Manny had nothing to lose, he wasn't undefeated, people liked his fights because he was steamrolling everybody. He was exciting to watch and he was putting on shows at the highest level.


Pacquiao was huge because he was seen as the man to defeat Floyd. If Pacquiao was so huge why arent his "fans" clamoring for him to fight again. Connor McGregor is a bigger boxing star now than Pacquiao.

Arum kept Pacquaio away from Mayweather because he knew that it would be a schooling and nobody would give a fuck about his cash cow anymore.



> He knew this, his handlers knew this, hence the very careful matchmaking and risk free boxing we saw from Floyd.


Careful matchmaking. :rofl 5 weight world champ over 20 world champions defeated. Cant make this up

Nah thats bitch boy Golovkin who ran like a puto from Ward and couldnt beat a cancer survivor


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Most hardcore fans, most casual fans, most of the press and boxing history will be on Pac's side on the Pacquiao/Mayweather saga and the reasons for it not happening earlier.


Hard core fans? You mean those who thought no head movement Golovkin was koing heavyweights in sparring?

Please tell us why Pacquiao refused drug testing in 2010?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pacquiao was huge because he was seen as the man to defeat Floyd. If Pacquiao was so huge why arent his "fans" clamoring for him to fight again. Connor McGregor is a bigger boxing star now than Pacquiao.
> 
> Arum kept Pacquaio away from Mayweather because he knew that it would be a schooling and nobody would give a fuck about his cash cow anymore.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

If Pacquiao was a Rigondeux type fighter (someone that I think could possibly beat Floyd, H2H) no one would give a fuck about him. Pacquiao was an Asian midget that spoke no English, and he became the #2 PPV fighter here in the US.

People loved him because he was pure action, it had nothing to do with safety first Floyd's bitch ass.

Yes Floyd's matchmaking was careful because he was scared of losing that 0 and all the PPV buys in the process. You think Joe Casual is gonna pay $50-$60 dollars to watch Floyd out point a no hoper like Guerrero if he didn't have that 0 and "undefeated P4P #1" status, hell na.

He beat up more women than prime great fighters, why u mad?

Also Gennady didn't lose to a cancer patient.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Gotta love how the knock against GGG is his lack of head movement, yet guys can't capitalize against it. Hmmm...must be that he's doing other things in the ring other than excessive head movements. While it may help him some to have more, it's quite telling that the guys who have been in with him say quite the opposite of what those who criticize him say online. And yes that goes for many fighters. It's easy to say shit when you have a full screen view of things instead of seeing the fight directly in front of you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> If Pacquiao was a Rigondeux type fighter (someone that I think could possibly beat Floyd, H2H) no one would give a fuck about him. Pacquiao was an Asian midget that spoke no English, and he became the #2 PPV fighter here in the US.


If Rigo was in Floyds weight class and was seen as a threat hed be huge too.

Lets check the numbers play boy

Pacquiao did his most money against Floyd. Oscar did his most money vs Floyd. Canelo did his most vs Floyd. Connor Mcgregor is going to do his biggest numbers vs floyd. UFC! Is going to do their biggest numbers vs Floyd.

Floyd is the A side. You think Pacquiao can still do a million buys?

Tell me why your boy Golovkin still doing horrible numbers. He is a overhyped ko puncher too. Why is he doing hobo numbers? If he fought Floyd what would Golduckins ppv numbers look like?



> Yes Floyd's matchmaking was careful because he was scared of losing that 0 and all the PPV buys in the process. You think Joe Casual is gonna pay $50-$60 dollars to watch Floyd out point a no hoper like Guerrero if he didn't have that 0 and "undefeated P4P #1" status, hell na.


Yeah, all those champions, atgs, undefeated fighters, lineal champs, p4p top 10 fighters

But no, he should be like Golduckin, the Curtis Stevens slayer. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> Gotta love how the knock against GGG is his lack of head movement, yet guys can't capitalize against it. Hmmm...must be that he's doing other things in the ring other than excessive head movements. While it may help him some to have more, it's quite telling that the guys who have been in with him say quite the opposite of what those who criticize him say online. And yes that goes for many fighters. It's easy to say shit when you have a full screen view of things instead of seeing the fight directly in front of you.


Umm im pretty sure Jacobs capitalized on it. Kell Brook a welterweight also exposed it.

If he fought better fighters hed be exposed even more.

For instance Ward would bounce his head around like a pin ball


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Umm im pretty sure Jacobs capitalized on it. Kell Brook a welterweight also exposed it.
> 
> If he fought better fighters hed be exposed even more.
> 
> For instance Ward would bounce his head around like a pin ball


Kell Brook capitalized on it more than Jacobs did. There's a reason why GGG's face looked worse after 5 rounds against Brook than against Jacobs, even though Jacobs supposedly put hands on him more. I've never said Golovkin would beat Ward, but Gennady would laugh at Andre's punches, for what it's worth. You gotta be really heavy handed to gain GGG's respect and Ward doesn't have that. He'd probably out smart him but to say that about Ward, I don't quite see it. And to the Jacobs "capitalization," I present this:-take what of it you want; it's pretty much how I felt the fight went when watching it live. Jacobs little flurries were for the most part pretty ineffective.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If Rigo was in Floyds weight class and was seen as a threat hed be huge too.
> 
> Lets check the numbers play boy
> 
> ...


Breh, you're losing it. I think the Floyd withdrawal is getting to you.

I never said Pacquiao or Golovkin had better PPV numbers than Floyd.

I said Pacquiao's PPV success had nothing to do with Floyd, except for their fight of course.

If you take Floyd out of the equation Pacquiao still holds wins over Barrera, Morales, Marquez, and more importantly De La Hoya. That would be enough to give him PPV worthy stardom, Floyd had nothing to do with it, stop playin.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> Kell Brook capitalized on it more than Jacobs did.




__
http://instagr.am/p/BR4CxbWglww/

Golovkin fans startig to sound like Pacquiao fans after Marquez 3.

"Golovkins face wasnt bloody and if you watch it in slow mo with the sound off and bootsy collins playing i the back ground Golovkin wins 9-3"



> I've never said Golovkin would beat Ward, but Gennady would laugh at Andre's punches


Is this a serious post? Kessler, Froch, Abraham and Kovalev all felt Wards punches. But Golovkin whos been busted up by Welterweights wont? :rofl

Itd be a Gatti level beating.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Breh, you're losing it. I think the Floyd withdrawal is getting to you.
> 
> I never said Pacquiao or Golovkin had better PPV numbers than Floyd.
> 
> ...


:lol: whatever you say. Tell your boy Golovkin to call out Floyd again, may add a couple thousand to his horrid ppv numbers


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol: whatever you say. Tell your boy Golovkin to call out Floyd again, may add a couple thousand to his horrid ppv numbers


Tell Ward to call out Floyd again too while you're at it. I don't feel like addressing you're response bit by bit but there's quite a few holes in it. Everyone feels the others punchers but to say he's going to "Gatti" him is pushing it. Ward didn't stop any of those fighters so that comparison is moot. Either way, we're not going to end up anywhere.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Because Floyd is an asshole


That a lot of people think this will be part of it for sure. Can't deny that. And Arum deserves a lot of the criticism too for the same reason, that he's an asshole. What it ultimately comes down to though, and why history will be on Pac's side, is that (all bullshit promotional disputes aside) Pac is perceived to have wanted the fight more than Mayweather. That's the bottom line. There's a decent amount of mileage in characterising Mayweather as his own boss and Pac as Arum's lapdog but the flipside of that narrative is that, when looking at the fight as just two guys who want to fight each other, Pac is the guy who appears to have wanted the fight more throughout the whole shit storm.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> If Pacquiao was a Rigondeux type fighter (someone that I think could possibly beat Floyd, H2H) no one would give a fuck about him. Pacquiao was an Asian midget that spoke no English, and he became the #2 PPV fighter here in the US.
> 
> ...


I agree. Pac became the bonafide superstar he was because of the high-octane action he delivered. And mainly, because of Oscar Dela Hoya - who BOTH Pac and Floyd need give thanks to, in my opinion. It helped Pac especially because of the manner in which he demolished him. Floyd was quickly forgotten about at the time because he was immediately replaced by a more fan-friendly P4P no.1.

So this nonsense that Pac rode off Floyd's name, is just that - nonsense. Pac was already a worldwide superstar (in Asia, at least). It was just that the American market sat up and took notice of him when he began blasting through the welterweight division.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> That a lot of people think this will be part of it for sure. Can't deny that. And Arum deserves a lot of the criticism too for the same reason, that he's an asshole. What it ultimately comes down to though, and why history will be on Pac's side, is that (all bullshit promotional disputes aside) Pac is perceived to have wanted the fight more than Mayweather. That's the bottom line. There's a decent amount of mileage in characterising Mayweather as his own boss and Pac as Arum's lapdog but the flipside of that narrative is that, when looking at the fight as just two guys who want to fight each other, Pac is the guy who appears to have wanted the fight more throughout the whole shit storm.


Yeah that's the perception, but luckily I know more than the average fan. Mayweather's team was the one to reach out in 2009, 2011 and 2015


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's the perception, but luckily I know more than the average fan. Mayweather's team was the one to reach out in 2009, 2011 and 2015


Unfortunately you don't know any more than anyone else familiar with the situation. You just happen to be a bigger Mayweather fan than the average boxing fan. Mayweather's 'reach outs' were usually unconventional and non-negotionalable and suggested he had a smaller hunger to get the fight made than Pacquiao did.

Pacquiao was usually the one having to reject or accept Mayweather's requests not the other way round.

The perception's there for a reason. Because Pacquiao wanted the fight more than Mayweather and Mayweather wanted the fight on his terms more than Pacquiao.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That doesn't make any sense Turbo. Manny had nothing to lose, he wasn't undefeated, people liked his fights because he was steamrolling everybody. He was exciting to watch and he was putting on shows at the highest level.
> 
> A clear UD loss to Floyd would've been a setback but a minor one. All Pac would have to do is steamroll a couple more guys and everyone and their mom's would be calling for the rematch.
> 
> ...


Manny had everything to lose, the last time he lost was to Morales 5 years prior and was on a tear. I agree with you about the Mayweather part, but there is no way IMO that he would lose to Pacquiao. I just could never see it happening barring a lucky punch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Unfortunately you don't know any more than anyone else familiar with the situation. You just happen to be a bigger Mayweather fan than the average boxing fan. Mayweather's 'reach outs' were usually unconventional and non-negotionalable and suggested he had a smaller hunger to get the fight made than Pacquiao did.
> 
> Pacquiao was usually the one having to reject or accept Mayweather's requests not the other way round.
> 
> The perception's there for a reason. Because Pacquiao wanted the fight more than Mayweather and Mayweather wanted the fight on his terms more than Pacquiao.


I bet 60/40 split and no cutoff on drug testing sounded unreasonable, but Pacquiao turned down a much better deal when both fighters were at their peaks. Floyd made so many concessions back then that he gets no credit for.

How do you think **** like Dan Rafeal would say if Floyd asked for a 30 day cutoff on drug testing. Shit is ridiculous


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That's not really exciting. Kovalev said from day 1 that he wants a rematch it is Ward who may retireor take a lot of time off.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Why is Ward constantly talking about retiring?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Why is Ward constantly talking about retiring?


I think he wants to create the illusion of exclusivity.

Being realistic though. retirement could well be 2-3 mega fights away .... then the inevitable comeback fight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Why is Ward constantly talking about retiring?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Why is Ward constantly talking about retiring?


Beating overhyped Eurobums gets old after awhile? :conf


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I bet 60/40 split and no cutoff on drug testing sounded unreasonable, but Pacquiao turned down a much better deal when both fighters were at their peaks. Floyd made so many concessions back then that he gets no credit for.
> 
> How do you think **** like Dan Rafeal would say if Floyd asked for a 30 day cutoff on drug testing. Shit is ridiculous


We don't know how people would react in hypothetical situations so there's no point guessing. It would just be us putting words in their mouths.

People will pick their sides on each of the issues that made negotiations difficult. That's why I skipped all of that in my earlier post and emphasised the fact that the issues existed in the first place, more often than not, because of requests Mayweather was making.

A 60/40 split and no cutoff for drug testing may have sounded unreasonable to Arum. Just as a 50/50 split and concessions to submit to more than standard drug testing sounded unreasonable to Floyd.

But the point is, whichever side of the fence people are on, those are two demands being made by Floyd not by Pacquiao.

That's why people will look back and say Pac wanted the fight more than Floyd because he made fewer demands and more concessions.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

No.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Beating overhyped Eurobums gets old after awhile? :conf


Are you suggesting Ward only fights bums? I think it's a little harsh to shit on his resume like that, I think it's solid.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Manny had everything to lose, the last time he lost was to Morales 5 years prior and was on a tear. I agree with you about the Mayweather part, but there is no way IMO that he would lose to Pacquiao. I just could never see it happening barring a lucky punch.


A Manny's career would take a hit for sure, but his road to recovery would be a lot easier than Floyd's, he could destroy another fighter or two and start calling for a rematch. Floyd can't just do that.

Unless Floyd straighted tucked his ass in to sleep like Marquez did, but I doubt it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol: whatever you say. Tell your boy Golovkin to call out Floyd again, may add a couple thousand to his horrid ppv numbers


Billy Hoe Saunders is next, tell Floyd to get in line.

#Allthebelts


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> We don't know how people would react in hypothetical situations so there's no point guessing. It would just be us putting words in their mouths.
> 
> People will pick their sides on each of the issues that made negotiations difficult. That's why I skipped all of that in my earlier post and emphasised the fact that the issues existed in the first place, more often than not, because of requests Mayweather was making.
> 
> ...


That's weak as hell. The issue arose because Floyd proposed it, but I don't see why Floyd needs to take blame for asking requesting a drug test in a combatant sport that is not common place and being undertaken by the WBC, and other organizations any promoters. Those boxing writers who get paid by Arum or dislike Mayweather can write whatever they like, but you'll notice that most fighters are on Floyd's side of the issue.

My friend heard that Floyd was holding the fight up due to drug testing. That's all he really knew, so he assumed that Floyd was declining to get tested. He assumed that because the reasonable and impartial point of view is that the guy declining to be drug tested is the one in the wrong. Once I told him that it was Mayweather who was requesting the tests, it made him question his whole world.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's weak as hell. The issue arose because Floyd proposed it, but I don't see why Floyd needs to take blame for asking requesting a drug test in a combatant sport that is not common place and being undertaken by the WBC, and other organizations any promoters. Those boxing writers who get paid by Arum or dislike Mayweather can write whatever they like, but you'll notice that most fighters are on Floyd's side of the issue.
> 
> My friend heard that Floyd was holding the fight up due to drug testing. That's all he really knew, so he assumed that Floyd was declining to get tested. He assumed that because the reasonable and impartial point of view is that the guy declining to be drug tested is the one in the wrong. Once I told him that it was Mayweather who was requesting the tests, it made him question his whole world.


I won't cover your media conspiracy against Mayweather as that's a bit silly but my argument isn't weak at all. It's objective because I'm not saying either side were right or wrong. I'm explaining that the fight would have been easier to make without those demands. Therefore Mayweather made the fight more difficult to make by including them. That's pretty straight forward and this was the pattern throughout the whole saga. As a result people see him as wanting the fight less. There's really very little to counter that.

Pacquiao could have conceded everything, sure, but claiming the fight didn't get made because he didn't do so is what's weak.

Neutral terms for that fight were 50/50 split with no extra demands. If any extra demands were going to get made (60/40, more drug testing in addition to the existing drug testing) then that's no longer neutral ground and the one making those demands was going to be seen as the one being more problematic in negotiations. That happened to be Mayweather.

As you know, Pacquiao never declined being drug tested. He just didn't accept all of Mayweather's additional drug testing demands straight away. By mid-late 2010 he'd certainly made several compromises on them but Mayweather had declined those compromises (even when they matched previous versions of his demands). I hope you informed your friend of that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I'm explaining that the fight would have been easier to make without those demands.


Those demands? You mean drug testing.

From now on instead of saying "those demands" you say "drug testing"



> Therefore Mayweather made the fight more difficult to make by including them.


Yes, Mayweather included simple drug testing demands that Pacquiao declined

Drug testing demands that are now the gold standard in the sport



> Pacquiao could have conceded everything,


Yes, he could have conceded to drug testing. You're right.



> but claiming the fight didn't get made because he didn't do so is what's weak.


The original negotiations were 50/50 split, with unlimited drug testing

So literally the only reason the fight didn't get made was because Pacquiao refused to be drug tested

Pacquiao. Refused. To. Be. Drug tested.

Can we make any more simpler for you?



> Neutral terms for that fight were 50/50 split with no extra demands.


:lol::lol:

So neutral terms to you do not include drug testing, the gold standard in the sport of boxing today.

Explain.



> Pacquiao never declined being drug tested.


*Manny Pacquiao's blood test refusal puts Floyd Mayweather Jr fight at risk*

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2009/dec/23/manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-blood-testing

"But Mayweather's promoter, Richard Schaefer, said all other issues have been agreed upon. "The good news is we have agreed on all the other points," Schaefer said. "Depending on what Manny Pacquiao decides to do we either have a fight or we don't have a fight."

http://www.espn.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4766171

In addition, Schaefer told ESPN.com that the sides had agreed on an unprecedented penalty if either fighter weighed in heavier than the contract limit of 147 pounds.

"We agreed to $10 million per pound, or fraction thereof," Schaefer said. "That's what the Pacquiao side wanted and we said OK to that. That's unheard of. We have agreed on everything except for this drug testing issue. I have to think Pacquiao is unaware of this. The drug testing had been part of the contract for a while and then they suddenly said no. I was informed of that [Tuesday] morning. Suddenly they changed course and I don't know why."

Pacquiao wanted a huge monetary penalty if Mayweather was overweight because he ignored the contract limit of 144 pounds for his September fight with Juan Manuel Marquez, coming in at 146 pounds and paying a $600,000 penalty for the extra advantage.

Only a hardcore pact...golovtard would think Mayweather held up this fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Still being argued asking for random blood and urine testing WITH a 14 day cutoff is what held up the fight, because of the person who asked and not who declined. Asking for better testing is being problematic. :lol::lol: Fuck me.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Those demands? You mean drug testing.
> 
> From now on instead of saying "those demands" you say "drug testing"
> 
> ...


From the first article.



> "If it's good enough for LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, Michael Phelps and *Lance Armstrong* why isn't it good enough for Manny Pacquiao?" Ellerbe asked. "The fans and sports deserve a level playing field."


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Come here to discuss ward whooping kovalevs ass and see pussy boy Floyd being discussed


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849341158065147905


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849341158065147905


Love it! He's going to honour his contractual obligations and rematch Kovalev. Can't wait! These guys don't fuck around (much). They're giving us 2 fights within a year rather than those other two prats who barely gave us one fight in half a decade.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849341158065147905


Get in


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849341158065147905


Came here to post this but seem to have been transported back in time with this May vs Pac drug testing bs.

Good man Ward. Good man Kovalev. A rematch was the only option after the first fight and i dont normally like immediate rematches. Still so much undecided between these two.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

EDC and Ward Kovalev 2, would be a nice time to be in Vegas!


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Still being argued asking for random blood and urine testing WITH a 14 day cutoff is what held up the fight, because of the person who asked and not who declined. Asking for better testing is being problematic. :lol::lol: Fuck me.


Floyd still made him take the test and whooped him in the ring


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849341158065147905


I got an baby hands avatar ready for you breh. Month or 2 months bet?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I got an baby hands avatar ready for you breh. Month or 2 months bet?


2 is fine, Ward not looking too sure of himself in that pic tho.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's my birthday.

Might see if the Mrs fancies a trip to Vegas


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Still being argued asking for random blood and urine testing WITH a 14 day cutoff is what held up the fight, because of the person who asked and not who declined. Asking for better testing is being problematic. :lol::lol: Fuck me.


seriously man, you have to really dislike Mayweather to put blame on him for that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849341158065147905


Thank God, took long enough to say so. Glad we got a date!!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd still made him take the test and whooped him in the ring


Floyd didn't even have to make him, Pac was asking for the same testing for his own fights at that point! Floyd was being problematic by demanding it first time around though, should have let Pac request it himself like he did with Rios.. Or something...? :conf



bballchump11 said:


> seriously man, you have to really dislike Mayweather to put blame on him for that.


Most do really dislike him I've learned over the years.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/kathy-duva-on-finalizing-andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-rematch--115291

Duva says not much changed in these negotiations, they didn't give away anything terribly important. Roc Nation is the lead and Main Events Co-Promoting, while Main Events was the lead last time.

Assuming Ward wanted more money or things like that, glad they were able to get a deal done.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/3/3...son-ward-kovalev-2-will-need-better-promotion

JDJ says they need better promotion this time around. Didn't think it would happen in June, apparently it is though. Article says Ward is rumored to have significantly increased his purse demand.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I believe Ward won the first fight and he will win even clearer this time around.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like this is on. Apologies and massive props to Ward - he's daring to be great.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Looks like this is on. Apologies and massive props to Ward - he's daring to be great.


He is great and he'll beat Kovalev easier this time. If you didn't think he'd fight Kovalev again you're an idiot. He knows he won the first the fight, he knows that Kovalev is one dimensional and he knows that he exposed Kovalev's mental weaknesses.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He is great and he'll beat Kovalev easier this time. If you didn't think he'd fight Kovalev again you're an idiot. He knows he won the first the fight, he knows that Kovalev is one dimensional and he knows that he exposed Kovalev's mental weaknesses.


You know I didn't think he'd fight him again, so you're in effect calling me an idiot. To which I respond, shut it you muggy Richard Fairbrass-looking slag.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> You know I didn't think he'd fight him again, so you're in effect calling me an idiot. To which I respond, shut it you muggy Richard Fairbrass-looking slag.


I don't know who that is. Yeah I was calling you an idiot.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't know who that is. Yeah I was calling you an idiot.


A flamboyant gay synth pop artist from the 1990s. He appeared as one part of the duo Right Said Fred; they achieved a global smash hit with the song "I'm too Sexy for my Shirt". Like you he is bald and sports a nipple ring, but he is in much better shape and considerably taller.

As for the idiot implication (followed up with outright confirmation of the insult), yeah I was wrong so I can accept the jibe.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

This is great news. I had Ward winning the first fight, and barring a knockdown again in the second; I have him winning the rematch. Brilliant fight, with Rigo vs Flores on the undercard which is hopefully a good fight (please Rigo, dear god please, make it exciting)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Yeah, this time, team Ward is gonna' pay those judges even more than last time!

That'll teach Sergey.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, this time, team Ward is gonna' pay those judges even more than last time!
> 
> That'll teach Sergey.


Kovalev will have to knock him out to get a draw.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> He is great and he'll beat Kovalev easier this time. If you didn't think he'd fight Kovalev again you're an idiot. He knows he won the first the fight, he knows that Kovalev is one dimensional and he knows that he exposed *Kovalev's mental weaknesses*.


atsch


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kieran said:


> You know I didn't think he'd fight him again, so you're in effect calling me an idiot. To which I respond, shut it you muggy Richard Fairbrass-looking slag.


He's an idiot but so are you. You cunts are so quick to try and knock guys that you use zero logic. You probably thought he wasn't going to fight him the first time and are so stupid that you did and thought the exact same thing you thought before the first fight got signed. Jackass.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, this time, team Ward is gonna' pay those judges even more than last time!
> 
> That'll teach Sergey.





rjjfan said:


> Kovalev will have to knock him out to get a draw.


More genius insight from the peanut gallery.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kurushi said:


> Most hardcore fans, most casual fans, most of the press and boxing history will be on Pac's side on the Pacquiao/Mayweather saga and the reasons for it not happening earlier.


Because everyone hates Floyd, doesn't mean they are right though. If you honestly think that Pacquiao didn't play a huge role in the fight not happening than you are gay for Asian dudes.



rjjfan said:


> Can you imagine if Kovalev had put full extension into that right hand? Ward would still be on the canvas.


You must be 12 years old. "Can you imagine", how about the reality that your boyfriend lost. Can you imagine if you were smart?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> Gotta love how the knock against GGG is his lack of head movement*, yet guys can't capitalize against it.* Hmmm...must be that he's doing other things in the ring other than excessive head movements. While it may help him some to have more, it's quite telling that the guys who have been in with him say quite the opposite of what those who criticize him say online. And yes that goes for many fighters. It's easy to say shit when you have a full screen view of things instead of seeing the fight directly in front of you.


What? So he never gets hit? Why!!!!???? Are you people so stupid?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl Cash going in


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> What? So he never gets hit? Why!!!!???? Are you people so stupid?


He has one of the highest +/- in the sport. I never said he doesn't get hit so I don't know where you are getting that from. But for someone who has "zero" head movement according to some, he doesn't get hit all that much, or as much as anyone else for that matter, especially for someone with his style. Don't be a fuckin spastic.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> He has one of the highest +/- in the sport. I never said he doesn't get hit so I don't know where you are getting that from. But for someone who has "zero" head movement according to some, he doesn't get hit all that much, or as much as anyone else for that matter, especially for someone with his style. Don't be a fuckin spastic.


What's a "+/-"? Meaning how much he hits people compared to him getting hit? You said "guys can't capitalize" on his shitty defense, and thats factually wrong because he gets hit often and even his biggest nut huggers won't deny that. You also want to ignore some of the scrubs he's fought like Dominic Wade or Adam's, Ishida ect. You also ignore the fact that most of his opponents went into the fight scared and wouldn't open up, you ignore that when most guys actually throw punches against him THEY LAND! You also ignore the ole "my offense is my defense" which is GGG's defense. When guys open up on him they hit him until he hits them back.

You really wanna try and act like GGG doesn't have a shaky defense fine, you obviously have no issues with being wrong so more power to you. Don't worry, by the time you die you'll probably at least figure this out.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> What's a "+/-"? Meaning how much he hits people compared to him getting hit? You said "guys can't capitalize" on his shitty defense, and thats factually wrong because he gets hit often and even his biggest nut huggers won't deny that. You also want to ignore some of the scrubs he's fought like Dominic Wade or Adam's, Ishida ect. You also ignore the fact that most of his opponents went into the fight scared and wouldn't open up, you ignore that when most guys actually throw punches against him THEY LAND!
> 
> You really wanna try and act like GGG doesn't have a shaky defense fine, you obviously have no issues with being wrong so more power to you.


Jesus fuck there is so much wrong in this post. No reason continuing with you anymore. Take of it what you will, I already know what you're going to respond back with.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

One of GGG's most impressive KOs vs Geale, he got caught flush just before he landed the fight ending punch. If Geale wasn't a feather fisted blown up Light Middleweight, that punch might have affected GGG or at least knocked him back enough that he wouldn't have been able to get enough leverage on his punch to cause a KD. I understand this is extremely hard for most people on the planet to wrap their heads around but for the few genuinely smart people, it's pretty easily noticed.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> Jesus fuck there is so much wrong in this post. No reason continuing with you anymore. Take of it what you will, I already know what you're going to respond back with.


Run away, ******.

Little cry baby bitch.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> Jesus fuck there is so much wrong in this post. No reason continuing with you anymore. Take of it what you will, I already know what you're going to respond back with.






Past his prime Ouma landing a ton of punches and the only thing that keeps Osuna from landing are GGG's own punches.

"There is so much wrong in this post" yet you couldn't name one and just ran away like a sissy who was scared of being wrong. Pathetic. Couldn't come up with one reply just pulled the pussy "you're wrong I'm right but even though you already told me how I'm wrong I'm just gonna say I'm right and leave". What a spineless cunt. Don't ever procreate, we don't need anymore useless pussies like you in the world.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Past his prime Ouma landing a ton of punches and the only thing that keeps Osuna from landing are GGG's own punches.
> 
> "There is so much wrong in this post" yet you couldn't name one and just ran away like a sissy who was scared of being wrong. Pathetic. Couldn't come up with one reply just pulled the pussy "you're wrong I'm right but even though you already told me how I'm wrong I'm just gonna say I'm right and leave". What a spineless cunt. Don't ever procreate, we don't need anymore useless pussies like you in the world.


Yep. Just the response I was expecting. I'm not gonna get into a debate as I've done this shit before with guys just like you. Don't act like you're some tough guy, alright? There's a reason why so many people laugh at you. Keep doing what you're doing big guy.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> Yep. Just the response I was expecting. I'm not gonna get into a debate as I've done this shit before with guys just like you. Don't act like you're some tough guy, alright? There's a reason why so many people laugh at you. Keep doing what you're doing big guy.


So instead of replying about the topic, you'll just keep replying about how you aren't going to reply. Like I said, pathetic.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> So instead of replying about the topic, you'll just keep replying about how you aren't going to reply. Like I said, pathetic.


I wanted to see what your responses were going to be. Pretty much met expectations. I really had no intention of getting involved with the topic. You chose to quote me.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> I wanted to see what your responses were going to be. Pretty much met expectations. I really had no intention of getting involved with the topic. You chose to quote me.


Typical internet faggotry. If you are this much of a coward while hiding behind your keyboard I can't even imagine how much of a pussy you are in real life.

"I wanted to see what your responses were going to be" you make me sick.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Typical internet faggotry. If you are this much of a coward while hiding behind your keyboard I can't even imagine how much of a pussy you are in real life.
> 
> "I wanted to see what your responses were going to be" you make me sick.


You're trying way too hard. I enjoy seeing guys like you say all this shit because I and many others know you are more likely everything you say others are. Can't imagine how not much of a pussy you are in "real life." But whatever, none of my business.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cash718 exults in yet another Zelenoff type internet victory over another unsuspecting poster while his mom is banging on his basement door to come up for supper :lol:


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

rjjfan said:


> Cash718 exults in yet another Zelenoff type internet victory over another unsuspecting poster while his mom is banging on his basement door to come up for supper :lol:


At 3 in the morning? Clever joke, cunt.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> You're trying way too hard. I enjoy seeing guys like you say all this shit because I and many others know you are more likely everything you say others are. Can't imagine how not much of a pussy you are in "real life." But whatever, none of my business.


"How not much of a pussy" English, ******!

You refuse to actually talk about the topic but keep coming back and replying with the same faggoty nonsense.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> "How not much of a pussy" English, ******!
> 
> You refuse to actually talk about the topic but keep coming back and replying with the same faggoty nonsense.


What does that say about you? Well don't actually answer that. We pretty much got the idea of who you are a long time ago. But I digress, you were saying...?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> What does that say about you? Well don't actually answer that. We pretty much got the idea of who you are a long time ago. But I digress, you were saying...?


What does it say about me? I don't know, what could you being a despicable ****** who fears getting into a debate on the internet, say about me?

Bye bye, pussy. Tell mommy to warm up a glass of milk and put you to bed.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> What does that say about you? Well don't actually answer that. We pretty much got the idea of who you are a long time ago. But I digress, you were saying...?


"Well don't answer that":vomugh, what a vile disgusting cunt you are. You argue like a 12 year old girl.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> What does it say about me? I don't know, what could you being a despicable ****** who fears getting into a debate on the internet, say about me?
> 
> Bye bye, pussy. Tell mommy to warm up a glass of milk and put you to bed.


:lol: ending this so soon? Alright, If you say so. Sweet dreams buttercup. And another :lol: for thinking this is an actual "argument." It's pretty much been you going off like a fucking spastic. You can chalk this up as a victory for yourself, could really give a shit either way. Just don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Muff said:


> :lol: ending this so soon? Alright, If you say so. Sweet dreams buttercup. And another :lol: for thinking this is an actual "argument." It's pretty much been you going off like a fucking spastic. You can chalk this up as a victory for yourself, could really give a shit either way. Just don't lose sleep over it.


Weak, weak human. I can't even call you a "man".


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Weak, weak human. I can't even call you a "man".


Dammit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> atsch


When someone blames someone else for their own shortcomings, doesn't that display their mental weakness? You should be slapping yourself.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@MichiganWarrior Oh man, I just noticed that you put all that effort into replying to me but I hadn't noticed because I've had you on ignore for a couple of years.

I read a few sentences of your post but it's clear that you don't really understand what I'm saying. Good to see you attempting to be more involved in discussions though. Keep it up.

@bballchump11 and @Divi253

To reiterate, and to wrap up my original point (as I guess people are getting bored) most people and history are on Pacquiao's side on this because they see Mayweather as the one who made the fight more difficult to make. That's because Floyd made more demands than Pacquiao.

Observing that Floyd made more demands, fewer concessions and changed previous demands doesn't mean me and other people hate him. It's simply an explanation for why most people think he wanted the fight less than Pacquiao.

Like I said earlier, people have their own opinions on each issue that held up the fight. But all of that discussion is secondary to acknowledging that those issues existed in the first place and identifying who put those issues there. It's why I've deliberately avoided giving my opinions on the details or assigning blame. I'm sure we've all had that conversation a lot over the years and we're unlikely to change our minds.

Instead I'm providing context for why the perception doesn't favour Floyd. Whether people think Pac should have accepted less money, accepted Mayweather's demands for additional drug testing beyond the standard drug testing he'd have to have taken, should have accepted a flat fee etc...all of that, and more, is up for debate. And if you side with Floyd in every instance then fine.

What isn't up for debate though is that it was Pacquiao, more often than not, that was the one having to accept something to placate Mayweather in order to get the fight made not the other way round.

Getting back on topic, fortunately we don't have to suffer through any of that with Ward and Kovalev.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Before the first fight I picked Ward to win a comfortable points decision. I scored the fight 115-112 to Kovalev so Sergey exceeded my expectations. I'm less confident picking a winner this time round. Might have to think on it for a while before making a solid prediction.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> *At 3 in the morning?* Clever joke, cunt.


On a weekday, someone's gonna miss the short bus. :confatsch


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Safe bet would be Ward, but I assume Kovalev will have an edge with the judges since this will be in Russia, I assume


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ward shouldn't be praised for giving a rematch it was a controversial decision he is only doing the right thing. With that said I need to score it because Kovalev did not look good in that fight.

I feel Kovalev learned a lot by getting outboxed and he'll be better at what he does.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is this confirmed?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm more confident picking Kovalev. He can make adjustments, and I think this one for sure will be a KO. Krusher coming in pissed off.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No Kovalev fans doing avatar bets i bet @Pedrin1787 @thehook13


i'll do it... He kicked wards ass in the first fight, Ward had to steal rounds by doing wrestling moves. Not buying this crap about "Ward now knows Kovalev".


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Ward was moving into it and Kovalev got good leverage. Kovalev has no way of beating Ward.


He already beat Ward.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> i'll do it... He kicked wards ass in the first fight, Ward had to steal rounds by doing wrestling moves. Not buying this crap about "Ward now knows Kovalev".


Deal. EZ work


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> He already beat Ward.


Enough people had it for Ward or a draw to put that statement into question.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> On a weekday, someone's gonna miss the short bus. :confatsch


Another knee slapper.....:theretherebogo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Is this confirmed?


I wouldn't call it "official" yet since there's no official announcement, but Ward giving a date makes it just as good as done.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Is this confirmed?


Done deal

*Andre Ward-Sergey Kovalev Rematch Finalized - June 17, Mandalay Bay*

NEW YORK, NY - Roc Nation Sports, Main Events, Andre Ward Promotions and Krusher Promotions are pleased to announce the highly anticipated rematch between the unified Light Heavyweight Champion of the World, Andre "SOG" Ward (31-0, 15 KOs) and former title holder Sergey "Krusher" Kovalev (30-1-1, 26 KOs). Ward vs. Kovalev II "No Excuses" will take place Saturday, June 17 at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas. The championship event, presented by Corona Extra, will be produced and distributed live by HBO Pay-Per-View beginning at 9:00 p.m. ET/6:00 p.m. PT.

Team Ward and Team Kovalev will partake in a three-city press tour the week of April 10 to officially announce the fight, including New York City, the Bay Area and Los Angeles. Further details will be available in the coming days.

"I'm going to keep it short and sweet. You got what you asked for - now you have to see me on June 17. This time...leave the excuses at home," said Ward.

"I'm glad to know that rematch will happen. I really hope that Andre Ward will get into the ring for this rematch. Fans of boxing will see the real Krusher--the one they have missed for couple of my last fights. For me this rematch is very important as no other bout in my entire boxing career. Thanks a lot to all of boxing fans," said Kovalev.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Going with Kovalev again on this one. But it will also be another close fight


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Will be a good fight, first one was close even though i scored it for Kovalev.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> "Fans of boxing will see the real Krusher--the one they have missed for couple of my last fights. For me this rematch is very important as no other bout in my entire boxing career. Thanks a lot to all of boxing fans," said Kovalev.


I imagine this is music to Ward's ears.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> He already beat Ward.


Lol no he didn't. If we're doing that then Lomachenko is undefeated because I disagreed with the judges. I rated Kovalev highly before Ward roughed him up and made him look one dimensional.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> He's an idiot but so are you. You cunts are so quick to try and knock guys that you use zero logic. You probably thought he wasn't going to fight him the first time and are so stupid that you did and thought the exact same thing you thought before the first fight got signed. Jackass.


You are nothing to me. I don't even know who you are. If I want to argue about this shit, I'll do it with old heads who have earned their stripes like @MichiganWarrior. Even @bballchump11 and that little Obama-looking fucker @FloydPatterson might have only started shaving, but those guys have been around for years. Who are you, mate? I don't care. Don't reply, I won't.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I imagine this is music to Ward's ears.


Probably, but Kovalev is going to go with what got him this far and it won him the first fight in a lot of peoples eyes.

Think Ward is too smart to get stopped but a couple of knockdowns will make it difficult for him to win a decision. Expect Kovalev to be super aggressive early on.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The first fight was a great mix of action and skill. I expect nothing less in the second. Sergey going for the kill could work, or it could backfire spectacularly.

I do think Sergey can take Andre's head shots better than the other way around. But, if Sergey leaves Andre wider counter opportunities, that will increase Andre's effectiveness.

Either way, can't wait for the fight. Love Andre but also like Sergey.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Probably, but Kovalev is going to go with what got him this far and it won him the first fight in a lot of peoples eyes.
> 
> Think Ward is too smart to get stopped but a couple of knockdowns will make it difficult for him to win a decision. Expect Kovalev to be super aggressive early on.


In a sense your right, he has to play to his strengths anyway and that's power punching at range. I just think given how Kovalev performs when angry like Pascal he gets sloppy. But a couple of knockdowns could have easily resulted from a more aggressive Kovalev.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Meh. Floyd wanted Oscar and Mosley for a long time and they rightly viewed floyd as high risk low reward. Mosley was the welterweight king and Oscar was a fucking giant in the ring. There is also nothing to suggest cotto was past prime in that fight.


I have to disagree there mate but it's of no consequence because Floyd beats him in his prime anyway.
You could argue that Floyd was well past his best and beat him anyway.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought the first fight was excellent. Though Kovalev was poor for the second half of the fight. Ward going to go to the body again. 2-0


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I picked Ward in the first fight. I see no reason to change my pick for the rematch. Ward UD.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalev edged the first in my opinion although I'll have to give it a second watch. Glad the rematch is happening, 2017 is shaping up to be a great year.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/kovalev-ward-you-call-yourself-son-kovalev--115375

Kovalev To Ward: You Should Call Yourself 'Son of Kovalev'.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

> "Hey Andre Ward, you should call yourself Andre SOK Ward. 'Son of Kovalev.' Here is a photo of you praying to your God," Kovalev stated while posting the below photo of Ward getting dropped in the first fight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone get the feeling Kovalev is going to come in way more aggressive and that it's going to backfire on him in the later rounds? The smack talk is fine and all but I'd actually be more confident picking Kovalev if he was just silent and focused and talked less about how he was robbed. Even if he felt he won the first fight he must surely know that he has to make adjustments. The adjustment he needs to make won't be just looking for a KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


:rofl what a G. He still lost though


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


:lol:

Krusher is coming for that ass. :happy


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl what a G. He still lost though





Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Krusher is coming for that ass. :happy


Thought it was hilarious, Kovalev ain't playing games. :lol::lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Anyone get the feeling Kovalev is going to come in way more aggressive and that it's going to backfire on him in the later rounds? The smack talk is fine and all but I'd actually be more confident picking Kovalev if he was just silent and focused and talked less about how he was robbed. Even if he felt he won the first fight he must surely know that he has to make adjustments. The adjustment he needs to make won't be just looking for a KO.


Yes. Kovalev fights badly when he's angry. He was sloppy as hell trying to finish Pascal and it seems Ward is in Kovalev's head. Kovalev appears too blinded by his anger.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes. Kovalev fights badly when he's angry. He was sloppy as hell trying to finish Pascal and it seems Ward is in Kovalev's head. Kovalev appears too blinded by his anger.


In terms of the mind games, Ward is winning. Kovalev seems to be taunting Ward about having been knocked down and being favoured by the judges. Ward's tactic has been "here's what you wanted" and very little else. He's whipping Kovalev up into a frenzy which is probably what he wants.

Kovalev's whole 'fans will see the old me' hasn't convinced me. From what I've seen so far Ward comes across as having digested the experience from the first fight more effectively than Kovalev.

Obviously I'm just a fan and I don't know what's going on in the Kovalev camp, they're clearly going to put in a lot of hard work but I get the feeling that Kovalev thinks he can go in and do the same as the first fight but more aggressively and that that will be enough.

Hopefully he's asking himself why he couldn't finish Ward after he knocked him down. I actually think Kovalev fought quite intelligently in the last three rounds. I think the idea that Ward has Kovalev's number is being overstated. So Kovalev should be looking at the rematch as the 13th round rather than a chance to replay the first fight.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Anyone get the feeling Kovalev is going to come in way more aggressive and that it's going to backfire on him in the later rounds? The smack talk is fine and all but I'd actually be more confident picking Kovalev if he was just silent and focused and talked less about how he was robbed. Even if he felt he won the first fight he must surely know that he has to make adjustments. The adjustment he needs to make won't be just looking for a KO.


I would hope JDJ reels him in if he does come out like that.. Now whether Kovalev will listen to him while he's in seek and destroy mode is another thing.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl what a G.





Divi253 said:


> Kovalev ain't playing games. :lol::lol:





Pedrin1787 said:


> Krusher is coming for that ass. :happy




__
http://instagr.am/p/BSh8mJFj0O9/

Both fighters are good and interesting in their own ways.

Don't care who wins this one too, as long as it's a quality fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> In terms of the mind games, Ward is winning. Kovalev seems to be taunting Ward about having been knocked down and being favoured by the judges. Ward's tactic has been "here's what you wanted" and very little else. He's whipping Kovalev up into a frenzy which is probably what he wants.
> 
> Kovalev's whole 'fans will see the old me' hasn't convinced me. From what I've seen so far Ward comes across as having digested the experience from the first fight more effectively than Kovalev.
> 
> ...


People were saying this in the first fight that Ward was playing mind games. Kovalev is a legit psycho. The guy is always cool and calculated. He's got this.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSh8mJFj0O9/
> 
> Both fighters are good and interesting in their own ways.
> ...


:lol: :lol: WTF!

Same man, big fan of both fighters. Think Ward will win but wouldn't be upset or shocked at all if Kovalev won, just want a good fair fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> People were saying this in the first fight that Ward was playing mind games. Kovalev is a legit psycho. The guy is always cool and calculated. He's got this.


He's obviously quite emotional right now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> In terms of the mind games, Ward is winning. Kovalev seems to be taunting Ward about having been knocked down and being favoured by the judges. Ward's tactic has been "here's what you wanted" and very little else. He's whipping Kovalev up into a frenzy which is probably what he wants.
> 
> Kovalev's whole 'fans will see the old me' hasn't convinced me. From what I've seen so far Ward comes across as having digested the experience from the first fight more effectively than Kovalev.
> 
> ...


I think the notion that either man has the others "number" is being overstated in the lead up to this fight. By fanboys of course. Kovalev dominated the action and then Ward stayed with it and was winning down the stretch. They both need to realize that this is a brand new fight. Although it could be even better than the first. They both want a knockout...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> People were saying this in the first fight that Ward was playing mind games. Kovalev is a legit psycho. The guy is always cool and calculated. He's got this.


I agree, he's probably disappointed the fight didn't go his way but I don't think for a second he'll throw out the game plan come fight night because he's pissed off.

Look at the Hopkins fight, always calm and collected, didn't get greedy or sloppy, just did what he had to do to win.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree, he's probably disappointed the fight didn't go his way but I don't think for a second he'll throw out the game plan come fight night because he's pissed off.
> 
> Look at the Hopkins fight, always calm and collected, didn't get greedy or sloppy, just did what he had to do to win.


Different dynamic, Hopkins didn't piss him off. This is Kovalev fighting pissed off.










Noticeably easier to hit, even in the rematch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He's obviously quite emotional right now.


Because a few Twitter posts?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> In terms of the mind games, Ward is winning. Kovalev seems to be taunting Ward about having been knocked down and being favoured by the judges. Ward's tactic has been "here's what you wanted" and very little else. He's whipping Kovalev up into a frenzy which is probably what he wants.
> 
> Kovalev's whole 'fans will see the old me' hasn't convinced me. From what I've seen so far Ward comes across as having digested the experience from the first fight more effectively than Kovalev.
> 
> ...


Agree on the bolded, people are saying Ward worked Kovalev out and ignoring the fact Kovalev readjusted himself and won the last few rounds on most cards, so who worked who out? Intriguing fight and more of a continuation of the first than a rematch imo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Because a few Twitter posts?


Because of the nature of them. This is rare in boxing. He's making up names for Ward and taunting him with pictures. When's the last time a p4p fighter disrespected another like that? It's not the norm. Once is one thing, multiple times indicate a constant active feeling of being unsettled and bothered.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because of the nature of them. This is rare in boxing. He's making up names for Ward and taunting him with pictures. When's the last time a p4p fighter disrespected another like that? It's not the norm. Once is one thing, multiple times indicate a constant active feeling of being unsettled and bothered.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because of the nature of them. This is rare in boxing. He's making up names for Ward and taunting him with pictures. When's the last time a p4p fighter disrespected another like that? It's not the norm. Once is one thing, multiple times indicate a constant active feeling of being unsettled and bothered.


In all seriousness, u serious?

Sergey can't trash talk a fight? It's all buildup.

Look at all the trash talk Lara did pre-canelo, he wasn't mad he just likes talking shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Because of the nature of them. This is rare in boxing. He's making up names for Ward and taunting him with pictures. When's the last time a p4p fighter disrespected another like that? It's not the norm. Once is one thing, multiple times indicate a constant active feeling of being unsettled and bothered.


Kovalev does it to Stevenson too. I think he calls him Chickenson. I don't take Twitter that serious. Kovalev is going to be cool and calculated like he always is, but I also think he knows what adjustments to make to get that KO this time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> In all seriousness, u serious?
> 
> Sergey can't trash talk a fight? It's all buildup.
> 
> Look at all the trash talk Lara did pre-canelo, he wasn't mad he just likes talking shit.


Never struck me as personal. Don't remember him saying anything similar to Kovalev's taunts.



Mexi-Box said:


> Kovalev does it to Stevenson too. I think he calls him Chickenson. I don't take Twitter that serious. Kovalev is going to be cool and calculated like he always is, but I also think he knows what adjustments to make to get that KO this time.


That's about calling him out, they never fought. I don't think it will be Kovalev's downfall but if he looks for the KO too much and pays for it we'll know he was in the wrong mindset.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155958879235830


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> wtf did I just watch?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Interesting, I guess Kovalev was emotional when he posted those things on twitter from his own account


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Interesting, I guess Kovalev was emotional when he posted those things on twitter from his own account


Did we watch the same video? Dude looked fairly relaxed, even made a joke about him giving Ward more knockouts to enjoy (the reporter said something about Ward claiming that the KD in the first fight was the best thing that ever happened to him).

In the 2nd vid he explains that he just arrived to the location last night and didn't get any sleep.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

It works in Kovalev's favor that he criticizes his own performance.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i hope kovalev doesnt put up with all those clinches. just go duran on his ass and foul him when he tries that shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward wins the rematch much easier


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward wins the rematch much easier


Yo join our Avy bet, you sound confident.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Yo join our Avy bet, you sound confident.


I'm in. What's the terms?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm in. What's the terms?


2 months, just you and @MichiganWarrior got Ward. Me, hook and Medicine got KovaG.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward wins the rematch much easier


what did sergey say right after the face off?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> what did sergey say right after the face off?


Don't know but the body language isn't great from him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 2 months, just you and @MichiganWarrior got Ward. Me, hook and Medicine got KovaG.


I'm in http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ats-kovalev-even-easier-in-the-rematch.94488/



desertlizard said:


> what did sergey say right after the face off?


The title to another video said that Kovalev told Ward that he'd end his career


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting, Hopkins favors Kovalev.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting, Hopkins favors Kovalev.


Who did he pick last time?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Spanish language media coverage








rjjfan said:


> Who did he pick last time?


I think he had a slight edge to Kovalev the first time. Or just called it 50-50.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ticket Info

http://www.boxingscene.com/andre-ward-vs-sergey-kovalev-ticket-information--115611


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Haven't watched yet to avoid cringing.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

As long as we can all agree that body language means next to fuck all and if Ward wins it's because he's the better fighter, not because he did some mental demolition job ahead of the fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Interviewing Porter on what he thinks of a rematch. You may as well send a camera crew down to the Kremlin to see what Putin thinks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Interviewing Porter on what he thinks of a rematch. You may as well send a camera crew down to the Kremlin to see what Putin thinks.


Why, what's their connection?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Why, what's their connection?


Well he opened by saying Ward is one of the few fighters he has looked up to a 'very, very long time'. Ward also trained at the same gym as Porter ahead of the first Kovalev fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Well he opened by saying Ward is one of the few fighters he has looked up to a 'very, very long time'. Ward also trained at the same gym as Porter ahead of the first Kovalev fight.


Ah okay. I haven't watched these all because I just post them as soon as I see them uploaded. It is my duty.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Ah okay. I haven't watched these all because I just post them as soon as I see them uploaded. It is my duty.


It wasn't a criticism of you buddy.

I do find the pre-fight build up to major events quite irritating though. Mainly due to the large swathes of psychology majors that come out of the woodwork trying to gauge the result of the fight by analysing Kovalev's speech patterns or Andre Ward's posture. It's all bullshit. Analysing respective styles and the events of the first fight and coming to conclusions that way is perfectly legitimate, but body language at press conferences? It doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't know but the body language isn't great from him.


Not sure what you're reading into it but it seems (at least to me) like Kova is just fed up with the petty BS and can't wait to get down to business, Ward on the other hand seems to be over-compensating.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Not sure what you're reading into it but it seems (at least to me) like Kova is just fed up with the petty BS and can't wait to get down to business, Ward on the other hand seems to be over-compensating.


I just feel like most fighters get in someone's face when they have a point to prove, or something to say. Ward just doesn't back down. I've never seen a fighter talk trash over their shoulder while walking away and think to myself they mean business. I don't think it determines what's going to happen in the fight, but if I had to pick who was getting the better of the psychological mini-battles, I'd say Ward is.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I just feel like most fighters get in someone's face when they have a point to prove, or something to say. Ward just doesn't back down. I've never seen a fighter talk trash over their shoulder while walking away and think to myself they mean business. I don't think it determines what's going to happen in the fight, but if I had to pick who was getting the better of the psychological mini-battles, I'd say Ward is.


Is it also true that you're a bigger fan of Ward, picked him in the first fight and you're picking him again here?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Is it also true that you're a bigger fan of Ward, picked him in the first fight and you're picking him again here?


Yep. Totally concede that colors my outlook. But I do like looking for these little things just for fun. Body language and armchair psychology is interesting, if not determinitive or useful. A few years ago I would have dismissed it entirely, but a few key weigh-ins and press conferences have piqued my interest in the value of mind games.

Probably gonna bump this now that you mention it.

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...nced-your-view-or-prediction-of-a-fight.10605


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Damn, I didn't even realize this was on! I've haven't watched Boxing for the last 6 months.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting, Hopkins favors Kovalev.


Hopkins hasn't spoken a clear, complete sentence in about 5 years. Maybe you shouldn't take his too seriously.

Also Kovalev whipped him so he'd favor Kovalev to beat Jesus Christ come again.



tezel8764 said:


> Damn, I didn't even realize this was on! I've haven't watched Boxing for the last 6 months.


Well you missed the best 6 month stretch boxing has had in about 10 years. Good to have you as a fan.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ElKiller said:


> Not sure what you're reading into it but it seems (at least to me) like Kova is just fed up with the petty BS and can't wait to get down to business, Ward on the other hand seems to be over-compensating.


"The petty BS"? You mean his job? Promoting his fight? It's amazing how a person can twist anything in their favor.

Kovalev is obviously not himself and I doubt it's because "he's just so mad and wants to fight". Thus guy has been a smiling dick his whole career and now he's not smiling.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kovalev's body language is that of a frustrated bully that finally realized that Ward thinks he's the better of the two and will win and all of Kovalev's mind games and bravado have zero effect on Ward.

Whatever you wanna say about Ward, go ahead and say it but one thing you can't say is that Ward isn't mentally strong. The guy has self confidence and will that can't be matched.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

but he would not fight outside his local mall till recently, reeks of confidence does ward...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jonnybravo said:


> but he would not fight outside his local mall till recently, reeks of confidence does ward...


1. Flat out lie.

2. He was a big draw in Oakland. Why wouldn't he fight there often?

You know what, you are right though. Who cares about the fact that he fought Kessler, Abraham, Dawson, Froch, Kovalev ect he's really just a scared little bitch. He fights guys like Sakio Bika and Sullivan Barrera as tune ups..... What a ******!


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> 1. You'll go far in life.


Glad to see you notice my brilliance


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> but he would not fight outside his local mall till recently, reeks of confidence does ward...


The fuck?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> Because of the nature of them. This is rare in boxing. He's making up names for Ward and taunting him with pictures. When's the last time a p4p fighter disrespected another like that? It's not the norm. Once is one thing, multiple times indicate a constant active feeling of being unsettled and bothered.


It's unprecedented at this sort of level really, at least to the extent Kovalev has been taking it and it's becoming quite tedious tbh. He's been crying since the night of, a real man's man. Gets an immediate rematch and he's still fucking crying, err... hyping the fight, although to be fair he's obligated for at least a portion of this content, though not the exact nature. Anyone who is going to know or care about this fight already does. It doesn't need hype.

People will continue lapping up the sound bites, but for all the (now) multiple threats of ending people's careers, it's probably more likely he loses again and clearly without the same sort of moments, suffers a mental breakdown and drowns himself in the bottle afterwards. It would be an ironic twist if Ward dusted this cunt's career as a P4P fighter off.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Kovalev's body language is that of a frustrated bully that finally realized that Ward thinks he's the better of the two and will win and all of Kovalev's mind games and bravado have zero effect on Ward.





CASH_718 said:


> " It's amazing how a person can twist anything in their favor."


:lol:


----------



## megameme (Apr 19, 2017)

V-2 said:


> People will continue lapping up the sound bites, but for all the (now) multiple threats of ending people's careers, *it's probably more likely he loses again and clearly without the same sort of moments, suffers a mental breakdown and drowns himself in the bottle afterwards. It would be an ironic twist if Ward dusted this cunt's career as a P4P fighter off.*


I'd love to see that happen


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> It's unprecedented at this sort of level really, at least to the extent Kovalev has been taking it and it's becoming quite tedious tbh. He's been crying since the night of, a real man's man. Gets an immediate rematch and he's still fucking crying, err... hyping the fight, although to be fair he's obligated for at least a portion of this content, though not the exact nature. Anyone who is going to know or care about this fight already does. It doesn't need hype.
> 
> People will continue lapping up the sound bites, but for all the (now) multiple threats of ending people's careers, it's probably more likely he loses again and clearly without the same sort of moments, suffers a mental breakdown and drowns himself in the bottle afterwards. It would be an ironic twist if Ward dusted this cunt's career as a P4P fighter off.


Dark. But not inaccurate.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I just feel like most fighters get in someone's face when they have a point to prove, or something to say. Ward just doesn't back down. I've never seen a fighter talk trash over their shoulder while walking away and think to myself they mean business. I don't think it determines what's going to happen in the fight, but *if I had to pick* *who was getting the better of the psychological mini-battles, I'd say Ward is.*


I think you guys are reading way too much into Sergey's behavior.

_Is he pissed? _

I'd say so, he (and a lot of fans\media) thinks he won the first fight, why wouldn't he be bitter about that?
_
"He's not acting the same as before, Wards getting to him!"_

Well he had never lost before, had he gotten the nod he'd probably be a lot calmer. I think he feels he gave away the fight and is angry about that.

Both guys are winners, both are confident, and I'm sure both think they won the first fight. The only difference is that one got the judges' decision in the first fight.

Also enough with the crying about Kovalev saying "mean things" (not you specifically Bogo, seen varios posts crying about it). This is boxing, some guys are quiet, some talk a lot of shit, some let their dad's talk a lot of shit for them (Cherries), it's nothing new.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ElKiller said:


> :lol:


Good to see you give your opinion of why that's wrong. But intelligence isn't something I expect from you people.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/bNl8b20


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> http://imgur.com/bNl8b20


Watching that half-palm/half-fist punch put Ward down make you wonder what effect a fully extended Kova punch might have had.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The fuck?


What you crying about willis?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Watching that half-palm/half-fist punch put Ward down make you wonder what effect a fully extended Kova punch might have had.


So Kovalev didn't land a legit punch the whole fight, maybe Ward won wider than I thought he did.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't made a prediction yet but the judging in the first fight has to be a factor. I don't believe there was any corruption or robbery but there was definitely a tilt in Ward's direction that went just a little bit too far to dismiss. Whether it was the crowd, the American ref or the American judges (one from Ward's home state) or a combination of that and more...Ward was fortunate to get the win.

I scored 3 rounds clear for Kovalev and the rest could have gone either way. I didn't score a single round that was clear for Ward. That's 9 swing rounds. So Ward winning 114-113 is awarding him 7 of the 9 swing rounds. Fine. Swing rounds, by definition, can go either way. The probability is that a fighter might have got 4,5,6 of those. 7 out of 9? Acceptable, but an amount that should probably factor in to predicting the rematch.

Just to put that into perspective, scoring the first fight 114-113 to Ward is just as reasonable to me as scoring it 118-109 to Kovalev. Both scores are giving each guy 7 of the 9 swing rounds.

So even before thinking about what both fighters will do to each other, Ward enters the ring with a possible advantage that shouldn't really be ignored. If there are a lot of swing rounds and it goes to points it would be sensible to assume Ward will get more of the swing rounds.

Now, there has been a lot of talk about Kovalev's attitude. Some people say he's going to be more aggressive because he's pissed off. Other people dismiss that and say he's still going to be patient and focused and use intelligent pressure. I think he will be more aggressive but not because he's pissed off. It'll be because he genuinely believes he's at a disadvantage with the judges. He's playing up to it with the "Son of Judges" talk and the request for "neutral judges" but he definitely truly believes if there are swing rounds that he probably won't get them. So even if Kovalev doesn't go for the KO he has to win at least 7 rounds very clearly if he doesn't get a knockdown. He'll _have_ to be more aggressive.

This might play into Ward's game plan. It could leave Kovalev open to more counters. It might help Ward get on the inside more. For Ward's part, he too should be looking at winning the swing rounds more clearly this time round. If there _is _an advantage it's not one Andre should rely on. Both fighters will be looking to define rounds more clearly as their own.

So I'm not sure what my prediction is yet but there will be more activity from both. More aggression from Kovalev and more reaction from Ward. There will be fewer swing rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Good to see you give your opinion of why that's wrong. But intelligence isn't something I expect from you people.


Are you one to talk?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> What you crying about willis?


What you said was so ignorant that it just confused me. Don't let your hating turn you irrational


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What you said was so ignorant that it just confused me. Don't let your hating turn you irrational


You're a floyd fan and his fans do tend to get confuddled quite easily....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> You're a floyd fan and his fans do tend to get confuddled quite easily....


Floyd's fans are actually some of the well informed fans and analytical. They're the ones on YouTube making breakdown videos and who have actually competed before


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd's fans are actually some of the well informed fans and analytical. They're the ones on YouTube making breakdown videos and who have actually competed before


Most Floyd fans have wank analysis. Browsed esb the other week and read bogo absolutely schooling them analytically. It was a joy to read such a schooling on Gimp C and a few other flomo turds.

However I will say Floyd has some of the best technically breakdown and highlight video's on youtube due to his tremendous technical skills. He's not quite McCallum or Duran level to break down but I've enjoyed watching some of the Flomo created vids on their super unbeatable hero.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

I thought Kovalev edged the first fight but I'd had a few beers so I might have changed my mind on a rewatch. I aint doing it though. Imo the rematch favours Ward due to his more strategic and adapting style. I Think he'll have Kovalev sussed after their first fight and he and his team will devise a strategy to negate Kovalev and edge most of the rounds in the second fight. A rematch near always favours the better ring general over the distance. Imo Kovalev needs to stop Ward to win which is no easy task. I doubt Kovalev can outpoint Ward second time around due to Ward having the better style and intelligence to adapt. Kovalev as good as he is is the more one dimensional of the two fighters. The rematch definitely favours Ward going by their styles imo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Most Floyd fans have wank analysis. Browsed esb the other week and read bogo absolutely schooling them analytically. It was a joy to read such a schooling on Gimp C and a few other flomo turds.
> 
> However I will say Floyd has some of the best technically breakdown and highlight video's on youtube due to his tremendous technical skills. He's not quite McCallum or Duran level to break down but I've enjoyed watching some of the Flomo created vids on their super unbeatable hero.


:lol: You know some days I go there exactly for that. Makes me question what kind of person I am.

That being said I'm making a technical Floyd video myself.

(........only to feign credibility when I break down all the fighters who could beat him!)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

So if this time Ward comes out adjusted(and if Kovalev just can't adjust to it), would it be a near shut out?

First fight he was weak early, strong middle but tired late.*
I think Kovalev's late success has all to do with the early rounds that were hard on Ward.

If Ward has more success early in the fight then he needs to expend less energy and will likely be stronger in the middle/late rounds than in the first fights.

A stronger Ward could swing all previous swing rounds his way and be stronger late than he was in the first.
So a potential 10-2 decision incoming.

Unless Kovalev lands a game changer, which he always can.

*And it's not like Kovalev came on _that_ strong late. 10 was clear but 11 and 12 were close.

There were 8 close rounds, provided Kovalev lands the same amount but Ward lands 2 more on average (or Kovalev lands 2 less) in the 2nd fight then Sergey just has no case for a win.

Risky prediction because it does rely on Ward adjusting much stronger than Kovalev, but if the first fight is an indicator it should be fairly safe.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Most Floyd fans ain't even boxing fans. They envy his lifestyle and present to like "the sweet science" 

They talk about hit and not be hit but then you watch their gay asses on world star hip hop fighting like gay drunk wrestlers


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Most Floyd fans ain't even boxing fans. They envy his lifestyle and present to like "the sweet science"
> 
> *They talk about hit and not be hit but then you watch their gay asses on world star hip hop fighting like gay drunk wrestlers*


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Most Floyd fans ain't even boxing fans. They envy his lifestyle and present to like "the sweet science"
> 
> They talk about hit and not be hit but then you watch their gay asses on world star hip hop fighting like gay drunk wrestlers


You need to start emulating Floyd with your stay broke ass, that or stop embarrassing your family and go work for your daddies 7/11.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


If theyre going to put up 40 min interview. Atleast frame it right with decent lighting. Can't even hear things properly


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Most Floyd fans ain't even boxing fans. They envy his lifestyle and present to like "the sweet science"
> 
> They talk about hit and not be hit but then you watch their gay asses on world star hip hop fighting like gay drunk wrestlers


Man speaks the truth :rofl.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You need to start emulating Floyd with your stay broke ass, that or stop embarrassing your family and go work for your daddies 7/11.


Yet I have more money than your white ass.

Floyds gonna be in the UK soon I'm gonna try get some tickets so I can call him a pussy


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> If theyre going to put up 40 min interview. Atleast frame it right with decent lighting. Can't even hear things properly


So true. That's incredibly amateurish, technically. Shockingly bad.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Most Floyd fans ain't even boxing fans. They envy his lifestyle and present to like "the sweet science"
> 
> They talk about hit and not be hit but then you watch their gay asses on world star hip hop fighting like gay drunk wrestlers


Those TMT hats are everywhere now. Big market for them here in Aus anyway. All the NBA, Baseball cap wearing crowd loving TMT for some reason. Lifestyle brand


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> Those TMT hats are everywhere now. Big market for them here in Aus anyway. All the NBA, Baseball cap wearing crowd loving TMT for some reason. Lifestyle brand


Yeah get into a boxing conversation with them they'll tell you how it's all about the sweet science, the more boring the better, but they're still cumming in their pants over wlad vs Joshua


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rossco said:


> Most Floyd fans have wank analysis. Browsed esb the other week and read bogo absolutely schooling them analytically. It was a joy to read such a schooling on Gimp C and a few other flomo turds.
> 
> However I will say Floyd has some of the best technically breakdown and highlight video's on youtube due to his tremendous technical skills. He's not quite McCallum or Duran level to break down but I've enjoyed watching some of the Flomo created vids on their super unbeatable hero.


Yeah but compare that to Pacquiao's fanbase. Do you remember the bullshit gander_tasco would say like how Mayweather had no jab. One poster said that Pacquiao was a better counter puncher than Pernell Withaker (no joke). On average Mayweather fans are more knowledgeable.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but compare that to Pacquiao's fanbase. Do you remember the bullshit gander_tasco would say like how Mayweather had no jab. One poster said that Pacquiao was a better counter puncher than Pernell Withaker (no joke). On average Mayweather fans are more knowledgeable.


So you're proud that the mayweather fanclub were smarter than the pacquiao? :lol:

Like bigging up a meth head over a crackhead


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah but compare that to Pacquiao's fanbase. Do you remember the bullshit gander_tasco would say like how Mayweather had no jab. One poster said that Pacquiao was a better counter puncher than Pernell Withaker (no joke). On average Mayweather fans are more knowledgeable.


I get your frustration with Pactard mongaloids but from my experience flomos definitely have the biggest variety of biased ignoranamuses out of all the sets of boxing fanboys on the interwebs.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

rossco said:


> I get your frustration with Pactard mongaloids but from my experience flomos definitely have the biggest variety of biased ignoranamus out of all the sets of boxing fanboys on the interwebs.


:lol: guys bragging about being smarter than some 5'4 mother fuckers from a 3rd world country sitting in an Internet cafe to post about pacquiao.

Floyds fans really know how to aim high :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

OneTime said:


> :lol: guys bragging about being smarter than some 5'4 mother fuckers from a 3rd world country sitting in an Internet cafe to post about pacquiao.
> 
> Floyds fans really know how to aim high :lol:


Hey, I'm a fan of Pacquiao and I'm 6' tall and from god's country..........I'm also a fan of Barrera's, Morales's, Mayweather's, Khan's, in fact, boxing in general rather than some sad fucking fanboy loser :conf


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Hey, I'm a fan of Pacquiao and I'm 6' tall and from god's country..........I'm also a fan of Barrera's, Morales's, Mayweather's, Khan's, in fact, boxing in general rather than some sad fucking fanboy loser :conf


Yes Dale but he's bragging about the Floyd sheep's being smarter than Filipino pacquiao fan boys who probably don't even have access to most boxing matches except their idols.

As I said Floyd fans really do set standards high for themselves :lol:

Now I'm gonna be off bragging about how I know more about boxing than an amir Khan fan boy in Pakistan


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yes Dale but he's bragging about the Floyd sheep's being smarter than Filipino pacquiao fan boys who probably don't even have access to most boxing matches except their idols.
> 
> As I said Floyd fans really do set standards high for themselves :lol:
> 
> Now I'm gonna be off bragging about how I know more about boxing than an amir Khan fan boy in Pakistan


Hahaha, I know mate, he's saying an it's better to be an imbecile than an idiot, my post was a veiled dig at him.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

OneTime said:


> :lol: guys bragging about being smarter than some 5'4 mother fuckers from a 3rd world country sitting in an Internet cafe to post about pacquiao.
> 
> Floyds fans really know how to aim high :lol:







Classic flomo ^ :lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Classic flomo ^ :lol:


:rofl

Rumors on ESB are that he's actually Gimp C :rofl


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl
> 
> Rumors on ESB are that he's actually Gimp C :rofl


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yes Dale but he's bragging about the Floyd sheep's being smarter than Filipino pacquiao fan boys who probably don't even have access to most boxing matches except their idols.
> 
> As I said Floyd fans really do set standards high for themselves :lol:
> 
> Now I'm gonna be off bragging about how I know more about boxing than an amir Khan fan boy in Pakistan


Yes because you're a certifiable boxing and life genius. I just ordered a coat online, I expect it in a week, chop chop.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Those TMT hats are everywhere now. Big market for them here in Aus anyway. All the NBA, Baseball cap wearing crowd loving TMT for some reason. Lifestyle brand


I saw Japanese wearing TMT hats in Japan. Floyds a global star


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> I get your frustration with Pactard mongaloids but from my experience flomos definitely have the biggest variety of biased ignoranamuses out of all the sets of boxing fanboys on the interwebs.


You dont know shit about boxing. You still dream about the time Roberto Duran shoved his cock into a camera on national tv and gave your little white pecker a stiffy, then cried like a bitch everytime Duran lost to another mediocre black fighter.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You dont know shit about boxing. You still dream about the time Roberto Duran shoved his cock into a camera on national tv and gave your little white pecker a stiffy, then cried like a bitch everytime Duran lost to another mediocre black fighter.


Nailed me :rofl

Away and stick your ****** dong up Rachel Dolezal's ass, You flomo albinoid mother fucker.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Hahaha, I know mate, he's saying an it's better to be an imbecile than an idiot, my post was a veiled dig at him.


I could probably teach you something about boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl
> 
> Rumors on ESB are that he's actually Gimp C :rofl


He's my cousin from Texas actually. It was weird how we met. He was at my family reunion years back and recognized me off of facebook. Plus I don't need an alt. I'm not afraid to clown you in person


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes because you're a certifiable boxing and life genius. I just ordered a coat online, I expect it in a week, chop chop.


The corn in my shit know more about boxing than you and that rapist combined. You know which rapist I'm talking about you know the gorilla :yep


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I saw Japanese wearing TMT hats in Japan. Floyds a global star


Pacquiao fans now wearing TMT hats? :think1

And those mother fuckers are your rivals? :lol:

Tell us again how you're more knowledgeable than ling ling from sarangani province cyber cafe and give yourself another pat on the back for the Floyd fanboys.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's my cousin from Texas actually. It was weird how we met. He was at my family reunion years back and recognized me off of facebook. Plus I don't need an alt. I'm not afraid to clown you in person


Pimp C is your cousin? :rofl

That explains a lot.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Duquan the janitor from the hood?


Yeah, that rabid mouthbreathing Floyd defendant from ESB


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's my cousin from Texas actually. It was weird how we met. He was at my family reunion years back and recognized me off of facebook. Plus I don't need an alt. I'm not afraid to clown you in person


Tell him them Rockets suck @Pimp C


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Tell him them Rockets suck @Pimp C


:lol: Westbrook for MVP


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's my cousin from Texas actually. It was weird how we met. He was at my family reunion years back and recognized me off of facebook. Plus I don't need an alt. I'm not afraid to clown you in person


Fucking hell, talk about genetic failure. You never had a chance :rofl.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking hell, talk about genetic failure. You never had a chance :rofl.


genetic failure? How come you still haven't shown us a pic of your short, chubby self yet. It's been years since we've asked for it. I'm a genetic marvel.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bring on the h8


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ward is such a diva. His fans must be in it for the punishment and torture


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl
> 
> Rumors on ESB are that he's actually Gimp C :rofl


Wrong! Bball is actually my cousin dummy, we aren't the same person.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Ward is not doing himself any favors with that kind of behaviour.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> genetic failure? How come you still haven't shown us a pic of your short, chubby self yet. It's been years since we've asked for it. I'm a genetic marvel.


The only one spurting on about pictures is your ****** ass. And fuck if I ruin my life to appease some genetic retard. You're also like 5' 6" last I remember and weigh 100 lbs. What the fuck are you on about being a genetic marvel. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> The only one spurting on about pictures is your ****** ass. And fuck if I ruin my life to appease some genetic retard. You're also like 5' 6" last I remember and weigh 100 lbs. What the fuck are you on about being a genetic marvel. :rofl


Handsome cpa with a 40 inch vertical, 8 pack and big dick. You should be begging me to fuck your (non-existent) girlfriend.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Wrong! Bball is actually my cousin dummy, we aren't the same person.


You know what's funny is that you both took my post wrong. I actually meant that rumors are that you, Gimp C. are IOTA Boxing (or whatever he calls himself). Just funny that both you clowns are related.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You know what's funny is that you both took my post wrong. I actually meant that rumors are that you, Gimp C. are IOTA Boxing (or whatever he calls himself). Just funny that both you clowns are related.


 We didn't take your post wrong. You just wrote it wrong


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Handsome cpa with a 40 inch vertical, 8 pack and big dick. You should be begging me to fuck your (non-existent) girlfriend.


You couldn't crush a grape. No one would ask for your retard genes. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You couldn't crush a grape. No one would ask for your retard genes. :rofl


Post a video of you doing anything athletic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We didn't take your post wrong. You just wrote it wrong


You are utterly pathetic. I wrote my post directly under a fucking video of that pin-head IOTA box. And you're upping yourself? My god, remove yourself from the gene-pool.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> genetic failure? How come you still haven't shown us a pic of your short, chubby self yet. It's been years since we've asked for it. *I'm a genetic marvel*.


:rofl Nice.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Post a video of you doing anything athletic.


You know how gay it comes off asking for a grown ass man's pictures? First you're fantasizing about DBerry now you want include me in your gay mind. Stop asking. It's not going to happen.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You are utterly pathetic. I wrote my post directly under a fucking video of that pin-head IOTA box. And you're upping yourself? My god, remove yourself from the gene-pool.


 Naw I'm going to spread my genes by fucking your mom so that you can have a smarter, more athletic brother who your mom can be proud of


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You know how gay it comes off asking for a grown ass man's pictures? First you're fantasizing about DBerry now you want include me in your gay mind. Stop asking. It's not going to happen.


That's a weird accusation there. I fantasize of the guy who I only talk to when he's responding emotionally to my posts that have nothing to do with him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Naw I'm going to spread my genes by fucking your mom so that you can have a smarter, more athletic brother who your mom can be proud of


:rofl A half-retarded midget. No one wants that kind of kid. Your family tree includes Gimp C. Now fuck off back to fantasizing about me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl A half-retarded midget. No one wants that kind of kid. Your family tree includes Gimp C. Now fuck off back to fantasizing about me.


 I'm not interested in chubby beta males.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pimp C said:


> Wrong! Bball is actually my cousin dummy, we aren't the same person.


Duqie the janitor back. Your baws let you put the mop bucket down?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

how did this go from kova-ward 2 to eugenics


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> how did this go from kova-ward 2 to eugenics


Certain trolls on this site are obsessed with me


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Certain trolls on this site are obsessed with me


Says the guy that has been obsessing to see a picture of me. :rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else think Ward skipping his promotional duties is so typical of his career. I bet he still complains that he doesn't get the fame/money he deserves


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Duqie the janitor back. Your baws let you put the mop bucket down?


Get your money up broke bitch before you come at me.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pimp C said:


> Get your money up broke bitch before you come at me.


Typical broke ass bitchez talking about other people's money.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tickets look as cheap as $120 after tax. Anyone here going?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Typical broke ass bitchez talking about other people's money.


Keep talking shit and I'll post a video at my house with my cars and at work in my office calling you out. You won't do the same because you ain't got shit. I'm the realest ***** on this forum I actually have and do the shit I say I do.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> genetic failure? How come you still haven't shown us a pic of your short, chubby self yet. It's been years since we've asked for it. I'm a genetic marvel.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Divi253 said:


> Tickets look as cheap as $120 after tax. Anyone here going?


:lol:

Poor Divi. Uh, wrong thread man?



MichiganWarrior said:


>


Source:


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pimp C said:


> Keep talking shit and I'll post a video at my house with my cars and at work in my office calling you out. You won't do the same because you ain't got shit. I'm the realest ***** on this forum I actually have and do the shit I say I do.


:lol: Duquan the janitor gonna take a video of his bosses house while he out?

I'll show you my car Duqie:yep and it ain't leased like all you broke ass bitches over there like to do.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

There was a video on media takeout this morning about some ghetto hoe calling people broke. She got embarrassed by 2 guys. Guessing Duquan the janitors wife took a trip out last night.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

If people don't stop trying to recreate 2009 levels of Pactard-Flomo stupidity, bans will happen. Talk boxing.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Poor Divi. Uh, wrong thread man?


Must be, I'll try to derail the thread with ticket talk in a few pages. :lol:

You're posting more in the WBF, 2017 IS a good year for boxing fans here. :yep


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Divi253 said:


> Must be, I'll try to derail the thread with ticket talk in a few pages. :lol:
> 
> You're posting more in the WBF, 2017 IS a good year for boxing fans here. :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I'm closing this thread. When it re-opens we're going to talk about Ward and Kovalev and nothing else. This bickering shit is pathetic. Go to ESB for that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Apparently Ward's no-show for the face-off was a follow up of Kovalev's no-show.

*From Ward's side, a source with knowledge on the situation tells RingTV that it was actually Kovalev who didn't appear, suggesting that they were supposed to interviewed during the Canelo-Chavez card on Saturday night to promote their upcoming rematch.

And since Kovalev didn't appear for that interview, Ward decided to leave town afterwards as he wasn't keen on going out of his way to accommodate Kovalev.
*
http://www.badlefthook.com/2017/5/8/15577760/ward-skips-face-off-taping-for-kovalev-rematch


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl Thread ban lifted.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Tickets look as cheap as $120 after tax. Anyone here going?


I'll be attending


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Apparently Ward's no-show for the face-off was a follow up of Kovalev's no-show.
> 
> *From Ward's side, a source with knowledge on the situation tells RingTV that it was actually Kovalev who didn't appear, suggesting that they were supposed to interviewed during the Canelo-Chavez card on Saturday night to promote their upcoming rematch.
> 
> ...


Really? I thought Ward was confident and playing 4D Chess Trump like mind games.

This is some petty shit, that short interview on the undercard is not the same as the face to face segment. It would've been awesome, what a letdown.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Really? I thought Ward was confident and playing 4D Chess Trump like mind games.
> 
> This is some petty shit, that short interview on the undercard is not the same as the face to face segment. It would've been awesome, what a letdown.


Pretty disappointing if we don't end up getting one.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If this leads to more bad blood and more action in the ring, it will be worth it. :bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


>


Fun watch, thanks for posting. 
Youtube comments are an entertaining read as always.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


That gray sweatshirt wearing fuck is annoying.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


>


That last vid is fucking useless, just some fat, ignorant fuck in his basement giving his retarded ass opinion on Kovalev potentially quitting or fighting dirty, for which there's zero evidence to suggest he will do.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


>


everything here is accurate contender to be FOTY for sure


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I like the hateful undertones...going to make this a helluva fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah it's not just trash talk to sell a fight. This is deep on both sides...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


>






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=759110420927152


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=759110420927152


Damn, Kovalev is naturally strong as hell. Dude is going to need it to manhandle Ward in the clinch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156161480700830


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Kovalev is naturally strong as hell. Dude is going to need it to manhandle Ward in the clinch.


Nah, that's not particularly strong

And working in the clinch requires different kind of strength/skills.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Nah, that's not particularly strong
> 
> And working in the clinch requires different kind of strength/skills.


I bow to your knowledge. 220 lbs. for someone that doesn't train for that seems good, though. I remember reading Kostya could do 200+ for reps, so you are definitely right.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I bow to your knowledge. 220 lbs. for someone that doesn't train for that seems good, though. I remember reading Kostya could do 200+ for reps, so you are definitely right.


It's not that bad if you've never trained in your life - and Kovalev said that he never lifts weights, which is quite obvious from his form (squats looked especially bad).

But for anyone who weighs as much as Kovalev and trains regularly it's nothing to brag about.

Kostya was notorious for his strength, grueling training regime and was one of the proponents of weight training.



Lester1583 said:


> Tszyu's best training results:
> 
> Bench Press - 275 pounds
> Push ups - 270
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I bow to your knowledge. 220 lbs. for someone that doesn't train for that seems good, though. I remember reading Kostya could do 200+ for reps, so you are definitely right.


It's not that strong. I can lift more than that and I'd be competing as a lightweight if I boxed professionally.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> It's not that bad if you've never trained in your life - and Kovalev said that he never lifts weights, which is quite obvious from his form (squats looked especially bad).
> 
> But for anyone who weighs as much as Kovalev and trains regularly it's nothing to brag about.
> 
> Kostya was notorious for his strength, grueling training regime and was one of the proponents of weight training.


Now that's a strong Mofo. Shane Mosley was also strong as hell and could bench over 300lbs


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Now that's a strong Mofo. Shane Mosley was also strong as hell and could bench over 300lbs


Mosley was a weight lifter in high school:



> Q: Do you think the weightlifting has slowed you down any,
> and how much of it do you actually do? Is it true you can bench-press 315
> pounds?
> 
> ...


It's a pity these two never met - would've been an epic action fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's not that strong. I can lift more than that and I'd be competing as a lightweight if I boxed professionally.


I'm not sure what Kovalev's background is at all, but if he's never lifted weights in his life and that was the first time he's ever touched one, I think that's pretty impressive. Then he has good form unlike Broner when he tried to lift.

Lots of people have horrible form and have help from spotters and shit. Even those Instagram fitness divas do it often and get called out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Mosley was a weight lifter in high school:
> 
> It's a pity these two never met - would've been an epic action fight.


Yeah that would have been awesome. Shane was a lightweight when Tzyu was a light welterweight right?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Pecs of Steel


Meldonium Power


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that would have been awesome. Shane was a lightweight when Tzyu was a light welterweight right?


Yup.

The fight wasn't mooted back then - as neither was a money-making champion - it was Oscar everyone was after.

But it could've happened, in theory.

Alas, Kostya fucked up everything when he lost to Phillips - he was close to landing that coveted Oscar fight - but by the time he reestablished himself it was already too late - Oscar moved up in weight and Mosley skipped the light welter.

Both, Mosley and Kostya, were notorious weight drainers, so the weight/size difference wouldn't have been an issue.

I blame Forrest for everything.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> awesome Shane a lightweight


Some forget how outrageously highly rated Mosley was back then.

On the strength of his H2H-abilities alone.

20 years later - poor dude is fighting for his balls:
http://www.boxingscene.com/mosley-asked-get-vasectomy-part-divorce-agreement--116934


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


HBO sucks with their "not available in you country" nonsense


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> HBO sucks with their "not available in you country" nonsense


That always sucks, try using a proxy though, shouldn't be hard.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Conall Cernach (May 15, 2017)

Devin Haney & J'Leon Love share their thoughts:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BU-BXdTlx_r/


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872880017935659008


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Camacho jr. sighting...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872880017935659008


Bought


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I didn't realize how close this fight was. This weekend i know what I'll be doing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I didn't realize how close this fight was. This weekend i know what I'll be doing.


There is almost 0 buzz around this fight.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> There is almost 0 buzz around this fight.


Its Andre Ward fight, its normal.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> There is almost 0 buzz around this fight.


I've noticed even the boxing community pretty quiet for this super fight. We moaned and demanded these 2 fight, demand a rematch as well. Pretty big ask in today's boxing scene yet so little buzz.

They must be already looking ahead until september


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think there's just nothing left to be said. We know how the first fight went, we want to see the fight. 

But as usual they just aren't promoting it too much. At least I saw a commercial for it on fox sports last night.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> . We know how the first fight went, we want to see the fight.


Well most of us know how the first fight went.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> We'll most of us know how the first fight went.


:yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> We'll most of us know how the first fight went.


True, some think it was a blatant Kovalev robbery, poor saps.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

No real source but I heard Ward conceded to a smaller ring, 20 foot. Don't know what the first one was.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


His feet punching on the move look a lot more coordinated. I see counter-jabs and left uppercuts being emphasized more too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> His feet punching on the move look a lot more coordinated. I see counter-jabs and left uppercuts being emphasized more too.


Yeah Kovalev is really good at punching on the move and it looks even improved here. It's a large reason why picked him to beat Hopkins which wasn't a sure bet back in the day


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> His feet punching on the move look a lot more coordinated. I see counter-jabs and left uppercuts being emphasized more too.


He had good success with uppercuts in the first fight catching Ward coming in. If Ward is going to focus more on inside work then uppercuts could be a good counter strategy


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> He had good success with uppercuts in the first fight catching Ward coming in. If Ward is going to focus more on inside work then uppercuts could be a good counter strategy


I remember just a few good ones but I agree, Ward will duck down and get low behind his jab to the body or slipping a straight shot. Important punch.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No real source but I heard Ward conceded to a smaller ring, 20 foot. Don't know what the first one was.


Yeah I went looking for a source after that thread on the other site but couldn't find anything. 20 is that standards ring size mandated by NSAC so I have no idea if there could even be variability from the first fight to this one or whether it could even be subject to negotiation.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kieran said:


> True on Mayweather, but for me the outcomes were foregone conclusions in those rematches, as they should have been in the first place. I'm still amazed that the first Castillo fight occurred like it did - I can't get my head around it. But, look, Bogo, we all know Mayweather was a master of picking the right opponent at the right time, at least once he had achieved a few belts. Ward was very brave in entering the S6 but he had every advantage - advantages that other fighters didn't have - and I just think following the S6 he is very cagey in whom he fights. All props for taking on Kov, but I just don't think he'll want to risk that L in a rematch.


Both Mayweather and Ward took bigger challenges on the way up than they did after winning a few belts....for the most part. I would put Andre moving up in weight to face the undefeated Kovalev as a bigger risk than anything Floyd took post-Castillo, though. His bout against Dawson looked good on paper but Dawson lost any hopes of a win on the scale.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Important question:
> 
> In their first fight, clearly (correctly but foolishly, IMO) team Kovalev thought that they were safely ahead in the last few rounds, and so Sergey played it safe and sort of coasted to what he thought would be a UD.
> 
> ...


I don't think Kovalev had the energy to press any harder than he did those last two rounds. The fact his team is talking about him over training last time around reinforces this belief.

Both men laid it all in the ring. Both were spent. I think we got the best of both that night.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bought


A fool & his money are easily parted.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I remember just a few good ones but I agree, Ward will duck down and get low behind his jab to the body or slipping a straight shot. Important punch.


Yeah when he threw it i should have said. The trick is adjusting once Ward realises you are looking for it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Final Press Conference Streaming Live




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156211558790830


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Might have to stick a few quid on Kovalev in this one, I think he might stop Ward, I just have a feeling.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dude struggled with all those names...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChampionsForever said:


> Might have to stick a few quid on Kovalev in this one, I think he might stop Ward, I just have a feeling.


You crazy?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/virgil-hunter-ward-trained-knock-out-kovalev-this-time--117548






http://www.boxingscene.com/video-sergey-kovalev-two-part-media-interview-on-ward--117572


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> You crazy?


I don't think he is. I'm also thinking a KO this time. Kovalev can make adjustments. I think this might be Kovalev/Boone: II type of adjustment.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

So Andre Ward is Boone now? Get real...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


@Bogotazo this was very interesting. Virgil said that Ward had a small tear in his knee in the first fight and couldn't do his road work. He said now his legs are back to what they should be like back in the Kessler and Froch fight. Because of his legs being less mobile, they had to adjust more from the waist up and take on a wider stance which are all things that make since to compensate for less mobility (this Mayweather vs Mosley, Ortiz) in the first fight.

They wanted to use a gameplan similar to the one they used to beat the Russian in the gold medal fight in the Olympics. They did a lot of circling on the outside and ambushing in while tying up after landing their shots. This reminded me of what I said to you before the first fight.



bballchump11 said:


> Lol I've been struggling man to envision this fight. There's one blueprint Ward can use. *It's go back to how he fought in the Olympics.* The Terrance Crawford vs Postol strategy.
> 
> Keep his hands out in front and use constant movement and feints before the ambush then tie up and frustrate Kovalev. He's still be good enough on the inside at 175 to do that.







Also go to 9:00 for the explanation of his strategy revolving around his legs and the Olympics


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> So Andre Ward is Boone now? Get real...


Never said that, but Kovalev can make adjustments. He had that close fight with Boone, adjusted and got the KO. Not sure how else you read my post.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Bogotazo this was very interesting. Virgil said that Ward had a small tear in his knee in the first fight and couldn't do his road work. He said now his legs are back to what they should be like back in the Kessler and Froch fight. Because of his legs being less mobile, they had to adjust more from the waist up and take on a wider stance which are all things that make since to compensate for less mobility (this Mayweather vs Mosley, Ortiz) in the first fight.
> 
> They wanted to use a gameplan similar to the one they used to beat the Russian in the gold medal fight in the Olympics. They did a lot of circling on the outside and ambushing in while tying up after landing their shots. This reminded me of what I said to you before the first fight.
> 
> ...


Great find, I think a more mobile Ward going in and out using more feints is a much better option. I'll be checking out the Olympic fight for sure. I remember Ward said he used to hold his hands out emulating Roy.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Never said that, but Kovalev can make adjustments. He had that close fight with Boone, adjusted and got the KO. Not sure how else you read my post.


I just read it for the lame take that it was. my bad...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

- To kkkill or not to kkkill: that is the question.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Great find, I think a more mobile Ward going in and out using more feints is a much better option. I'll be checking out the Olympic fight for sure. I remember Ward said he used to hold his hands out emulating Roy.


Yeah you can see a lot of that influence there from Roy, but not as sharp obviously. Where the hell is @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> You crazy?


Ha, when it comes to predicting fight I am admittedly shit, but I've picked Kovalev since they announced the rematch, I just have this feeling.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fkn floyd/mcg taking the hype away from an already struggling super fight...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875160075979161600


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

We should take a moment to really appreciate Kovalev and team's role in getting both fights made.

It's great to see that the fights fans wanted got made and I'm glad Ward and Kovalev could come to an agreement both times. That said, it's been clear for a long time that Kovalev and team have been the more accommodating party. People can talk about A-side/B-side stuff, being business savvy, or about the sport being about money or whatever. But these fights absolutely wouldn't have happened if Ward and team had been expected to make the concessions Kovalev and team made.

Thank goodness these fights got made but it's really down to Kova and team and that needs emphasising from time to time.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Fkn floyd/*mcg* taking the hype away from an already struggling super fight...


The director of Charlie's Angels, Charlie's Angles: Full Throttle, and Terminator: Salvation? :think1

Still wouldn't be more of a farce.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Have Ward winning this one again. Will miss the live fight unfortunately :sad5


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

is there a rematch clause?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875160075979161600


:rofl


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nuclear said:


> is there a rematch clause?


no


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875792084417912832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875796884035518466

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875790184704425984


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875402235102072834

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875432518291517440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874213203433205762


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

weigh-in live


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the legs of the corona girl on the left...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

doesn't seem to be a big crowd...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ward looks in the best shape I've seen him at 175


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Damian Lillard is in Ward's corner


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dont know why people are crying alot of people dont know who Ward and Kovalev is they arent mainstram stars, one of them needs to win this fight convincingly to try and become one


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone got the link to the 24/7 which is viewable in the UK?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So I take it the Dubs are invited to the fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875402235102072834
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875432518291517440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874213203433205762


If I remember correctly the shitty contract offered to Kovalev states ward has full creative and promotion control of this fight. No surprises it's been bland as fuck


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

My prediction: Ward W 12 with no controversy this time. Kovalev probably should have gotten the decision last time, but it was a close fight. I think Andre has figured the Krusher out and will win an 8 round to 4 kind of decision. I will be rooting for Kovalev.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

I picked Ward to win convincingly last time, which I guess I was wrong about because it wasn't convincing. Anyway, I see no reason to change my pick and I have Ward winning again! This time convincingly!

He would have learned a lot from the first fight, and won't make the same mistakes again. Plus Kovalev seems angry. Going into the ring angry, with adrenaline pumping, isn't a good thing in the sport of boxing. It's going to sap his energy. Ward will be calm and composed and he'll do the job.

Ward UD.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> If I remember correctly the shitty contract offered to Kovalev states ward has full creative and promotion control of this fight. No surprises it's been bland as fuck


Main Events promoted the last one. And yes Roc Nation has to step game up man. C'mon. They really gotta do better from this point on. You got Ward at his peak, some youngstas that might be something. Gotta do better...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> So I take it the Dubs are invited to the fight


They gone tear it up this weekend...


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

I managed to squeeze out a blog preview for this fight. My head is mashed by now which is why it goes to shit at the end. Every time i tried to make it better, it seemed to read worse. So fuck it. it is what it is.

https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/06/17/the-cold-war-resumes-sergey-kovalev-vs-andre-ward-breakdown/

I managed to compare Andre Ward to Mike Tyson and Jack Dempsey at one point. That alone must peak your interest :think1


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I managed to squeeze out a blog preview for this fight. My head is mashed by now which is why it goes to shit at the end. Every time i tried to make it better, it seemed to read worse. So fuck it. it is what it is.
> 
> https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/06/17/the-cold-war-resumes-sergey-kovalev-vs-andre-ward-breakdown/
> 
> I managed to compare Andre Ward to Mike Tyson and Jack Dempsey at one point. That alone must peak your interest :think1


Great breakdown. I like how you breakdown Ward's swarming attack into "phases" and highlight Kovalev's sneaky weight transfer exploiting Ward's backpedaling retreat.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Great breakdown. I like how you breakdown Ward's swarming attack into "phases" and highlight Kovalev's sneaky weight transfer exploiting Ward's backpedaling retreat.


Thanks mate. I think both guys suffer a similar problem backing up in straight lines, and both were punished for it. Be interesting to see if either can remedy it before the rematch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Thanks mate. I think both guys suffer a similar problem backing up in straight lines, and both were punished for it. Be interesting to see if either can remedy it before the rematch.


Agreed, I think Kovalev remedies it by going more the Hopkins gameplan, being more willing to backstep and keep the fight at range so as to time Ward's rushes, and Ward remedies it by being more in-and-out, using more angles, and more head movement. If his legs really are better from treating a knee injury we could see that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Deal. Both @thehook13 and @Pedrin1787 gonna be rockin baby hands avatar after Ward punks kovalev again.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

*Ward-Kovalev Rematch: Paid Attendance Was Only 6,366*

http://www.boxingscene.com/ward-kovalev-rematch-paid-attendance-only-6366--118214

Like we all said, bad promotion.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Ward-Kovalev Rematch: Paid Attendance Was Only 6,366*
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/ward-kovalev-rematch-paid-attendance-only-6366--118214
> 
> Like we all said, bad promotion.


Ouch. I wonder what this means for the purses then. With Kovalev's purse tied closely with gate and ppv numbers he'll have taken the biggest hit. What will he have even taken from this? Ward had his guarantee but Roc Nation can't have made much from this. Bit of a disaster really.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Ouch. I wonder what this means for the purses then. With Kovalev's purse tied closely with gate and ppv numbers he'll have taken the biggest hit. What will he have even taken from this? Ward had his guarantee but Roc Nation can't have made much from this. Bit of a disaster really.


Yeah, having no guarantee makes it really terrible for his pay. I wonder what he even got.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Numbers were terrible as expected... If I was Kovalev I wouldn't want to fight Ward again either, he couldn't have been paid anywhere near what he or the fight was worth. Terrible promotion.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev files protest with NSAC to make Ward loss a No-Contest.

http://www.boxingscene.com/kovalev-files-protest-with-nsac-make-ward-loss-no-contest--118806


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Kovalev files protest with NSAC to make Ward loss a No-Contest.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/kovalev-files-protest-with-nsac-make-ward-loss-no-contest--118806


With the fight having been well over a month ago I'm surprised their window of opportunity to lodge a protest hasn't closed already.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> With the fight having been well over a month ago I'm surprised their window of opportunity to lodge a protest hasn't closed already.


I would have as well, but no idea how long you have a chance to file that kind of thing. Will be interesting to see how NSAC handles it.


----------

